# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  [TOPIC UNIQUE] LA VIEILLESSE DES RATS

## mely3969

Bon jai cherchée un moment sur le forum jai rien trouvée
je cherche donc toutes solutions pour ameliorer le confort de mes 2 papys . pan et twix qui ont 27/28 mois .
twix commence vraiment a perdre en mobilité au niveau arriere train , pour linstant pan va pas trop mal .

on peux leur donner quoi en complement en homeo?
jai commencer larnica mais il a pas aimé les tites granules melangés au riz au lait  
Je le masse a main nu mais quelle creme puis je lui donner?

----------


## Delphane

Je n'y connais pas trop grand-chose en rats, mais je sais que la chaleur soulage bien les vieux animaux de leurs douleurs liées à l'âge.
Il existe des cousins spéciaux que tu passes au micro-ondes et qui agissent comme des bouillotes. ça les aiderait sûrement un peu.

----------


## sabine-ti

traumasedyl pour l'arthrose

----------


## Origan

Je donne du Locox pour retarder l'arthrose chez les vieux rats.
J'essaie aussi de diminuer le taux de protéines du mélange pour ne pas fatiguer les reins.

----------


## Carolyn

C o s e q u i n pour l'arthrose, couplé avec du D H E A.
Pour la douleur, on peut donner des anti-inflammatoires, mais voir avec un véto dans ce cas.

Moi j'ai arrêté les anti-inflammatoires pour mon Pouicky (3 ans et 2 mois environ !) car il ne souffre pas, et continue à trainer son derrière (qu'il ne sent plus du tout) jusqu'à la gamelle le plus vite possible pour virer les jeunes et prendre les meilleures graines.   ::  

Mon véto avait conseillé les bains pour remuscler l'arrière train, mais mon vieux panique quand il a les fesses dans l'eau alors ça sert à rien, et puis on n'en est plus là maintenant avec lui.

Ma vieille Darling, plus de 2 ans, traîne aussi son arrière train, mais le traitement l'a stabilisée (plus d'anti-douleurs non plus), elle arrive à grimper sur les étages bien que ça lui demande plus d'efforts qu'avant mais ne semble pas souffrir (elle garde le peps).

A cet âge-là, ils maigrissent aussi beaucoup, donc on peut compléter avec des petits pots, yahourts, les trucs qui leur plaisent.

----------


## mely3969

Cest quoi locox? ca se trouve ou?
et traumasedyl cest chez boiron? mais bon les miens aiment pas l'alcool

----------


## mely3969

> C o s e q u i n pour l'arthrose, couplé avec du D H E A.
> Pour la douleur, on peut donner des anti-inflammatoires, mais voir avec un véto dans ce cas.
> 
> Moi j'ai arrêté les anti-inflammatoires pour mon Pouicky (3 ans et 2 mois environ !) car il ne souffre pas, et continue à trainer son derrière (qu'il ne sent plus du tout) jusqu'à la gamelle le plus vite possible pour virer les jeunes et prendre les meilleures graines.   
> 
> Mon véto avait conseillé les bains pour remuscler l'arrière train, mais mon vieux panique quand il a les fesses dans l'eau alors ça sert à rien, et puis on n'en est plus là maintenant avec lui.
> 
> Ma vieille Darling, plus de 2 ans, traîne aussi son arrière train, mais le traitement l'a stabilisée (plus d'anti-douleurs non plus), elle arrive à grimper sur les étages bien que ça lui demande plus d'efforts qu'avant mais ne semble pas souffrir (elle garde le peps).
> 
> A cet âge-là, ils maigrissent aussi beaucoup, donc on peut compléter avec des petits pots, yahourts, les trucs qui leur plaisent.


ok alors moi twix a des soucis respi enfin il ronfle svt du coup il a svt du celestene pour lapaiser jessaie la aussi de diminuer .

que me conseillez? ou je me fournis? car la je pensais aller en pharma cette aprem .
si y a des produits chez un veto a acheté cest lequel?

----------


## mely3969

Bon je vais faire un tour en pharma je vais regarder les produits humains en general y a des supers compo . car le cosequin cest super cher quant meme pour des choses equivalentes chez lhumain .

----------


## Origan

Le locox, c'est comme le cosequin (chondrotoïne + glucosamine) en beaucoup moins cher   ::

----------


## Origan

Mais fais plusieurs pharmacie : on me l'a proposé à 20, 16 et 13 (devine dans quelle pharmacie je l'ai acheté ?)

----------


## FasaKe

oh cool ce topic, je note je note.
Une autre question pour ma vieille à moi, elle maigrit de plus en plus, on ne sent que ses os au touché, je lui donne de temps en temps du rénutryl, ( mais pas souvent vu que c'est trop protéiné ), elle a aussi petit, compote bébé, blédine ... mais rien son poid chute toujours un peu plus à chaque fois.
est-ce que vous aurez une solution pour essayer qu'elle reprenne un peu de poids ?

----------


## mely3969

g acheté du chondrosteo mais twix le prejn mal, faut que je ruse

----------


## Mrs Gruyère

Voici de très bon conseils cités plus haut...
On a également un très bon article sur la vieillesse du Rat sur le dernier magazine paru "Minizoo"  décembre 09/ janvier 10, voir page 22.

----------


## mely3969

> Voici de très bon conseils cités plus haut...
> On a également un très bon article sur la vieillesse du Rat sur le dernier magazine paru "Minizoo" décembre 09/ janvier 10, voir page 22.


tu peux le scanner et le mettre ici?
merci

----------


## Carolyn

> g acheté du chondrosteo mais twix le prejn mal, faut que je ruse


Hé hé, c'est l'avantage avec les comprimés vétérinaires : le cosequin est appétent, mon chien le prend comme un bonbon et mes rats le mangent sans souci dans de la crème vanille !

Le locox, mon autre véto m'avait aussi dit que c'était équivalent au cosequin. C'est sous quelle forme ? (comprimé, poudre, liquide ?)

----------


## clairette57

Notre petite Brouette est de plus en plus mal, elle ne bouge presque plus et ne mange plus et respire très fort....
On a décidé de l'endormir demain matin (cet aprem notre véto n'est pas la, et ses collègues sont pas aussi doux que lui ..)
Dire que son otite est presque soignée! C'est maintenant la tumeur qui prend le dessus

----------


## mely3969

> Notre petite Brouette est de plus en plus mal, elle ne bouge presque plus et ne mange plus et respire très fort....
> On a décidé de l'endormir demain matin (cet aprem notre véto n'est pas la, et ses collègues sont pas aussi doux que lui ..)
> Dire que son otite est presque soignée! C'est maintenant la tumeur qui prend le dessus


Oo merde bcp de courage   :amour:

----------


## clairette57

Merci

----------


## Axelle.C

Désolée Clairette57   :bisous3:

----------


## clairette57

Brouette a été endormis ce matin, la pauvre elle avec encore une boule apparemment douloureuse son sa patte avant ....
Ce n'est même pas le fait de ne plus la voir qui me rend le plus triste, c'est surtout de ne pas savoir si elle est bien et si elle s'est sentis aimée, j'espère que oui en tout cas  
Il ne reste plus que notre petite Aël, celle qu'on a cru qui partirait le plus tôt a cause de tout ses soucis, j'espère qu'elle saura rester seule ; qu'en pensez vous ?
Elle a une furet tower pour elle toute seule ...

----------


## mely3969

> Brouette a été endormis ce matin, la pauvre elle avec encore une boule apparemment douloureuse son sa patte avant ....
> Ce n'est même pas le fait de ne plus la voir qui me rend le plus triste, c'est surtout de ne pas savoir si elle est bien et si elle s'est sentis aimée, j'espère que oui en tout cas  
> Il ne reste plus que notre petite Aël, celle qu'on a cru qui partirait le plus tôt a cause de tout ses soucis, j'espère qu'elle saura rester seule ; qu'en pensez vous ?
> Elle a une furet tower pour elle toute seule ...


ben va falloir que tu la calines a donf , pour pas quelle se sente trop seule .
idealement cest clair quil faudrait readopter mais je comprend que tu ten sentes pas la force, ca vide les depart des ratounets .

De mon coté mes papys en novembre (2ans) vont relativement bien, laugmentin leur a vraiment fait du bien   :amour:

----------


## Mizuhime

::   Sincèrement désolée pour la puce...
Plein de pensées...  :calinou:

----------


## Skassounette71

Ma première rate m'a quitté il y a environ 3 mois,elle a avait 3 ans.
Y'a un mois,mon autre ratoune est morte dans mes bras dans la salle d'attente du véto alors que j'y étais allez en urgence,ils m'ont fais poiroté...
Il me reste 4 mâles entre 1 an et 2 ans qui se portent très bien. Et deux femelles. L'une d'elle,Maya,a chopé deux tumeurs sous chaque pattes avant et elles grossissent de jour en jour... Elle a plus de 3 ans,j'aimerai la faire opérée mais j'ai peur qu'elle ne se réveille pas...C'est une rate bien en chair et en bonne santé sinon.

----------


## Vero36

> L'une d'elle,Maya,a chopé deux tumeurs sous chaque pattes avant et elles grossissent de jour en jour... Elle a plus de 3 ans,j'aimerai la faire opérée mais j'ai peur qu'elle ne se réveille pas...C'est une rate bien en chair et en bonne santé sinon.


Si elle est en bonne santé, pas de soucis respi par exemple, moi je tenterais. En plus le véto pourrait enlever les deux tumeurs lors de la même anesthésie. Emmène la peut-être en consult chez ton véto qu'il écoute son coeur si de ce côté là tout va bien et discutes en avec lui. Mais si à 3 ans elle ne montre pas de signe de faiblesse ça vaut peut-être le coup.

----------


## Skassounette71

Nan elle n'a pas de soucis respiratoire. 
Je l'emmenerai chez le véto et on verra bien. Merci Vero.

----------


## clairette57

Merci de votre soutiens...


> ben va falloir que tu la calines a donf , pour pas quelle se sente trop seule .
> idealement cest clair quil faudrait readopter mais je comprend que tu ten sentes pas la force, ca vide les depart des ratounets


C'est surtout qu'il en restera toujours une (ou alors avec de la "chance" elles partent ensemble) et donc toujours de ré-adoption ....
J'avais pensé en prendre une ou deux en fa le temps qu'elle est la et après tenter de les placer ..

----------


## clairette57

> J'avais pensé en prendre une ou deux en fa le temps qu'elle est la et après tenter de les placer .. [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Hein43_g.gif[/img]


Pour ne pas poluer le post, j'en ai crée un autre sur ce sujet 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/autres-ani ... tm#6592393

----------


## milytackle

mes vieux malous (sauvetages rescue) etaient 7 encore cet été, il ne sont plus que 3! je les ai tous perdu entre juin et aout! ct très durs, certains avaient d tumeurs, d'autres se trainaient .
bref vraiment difficiles a vivre, je les ai enlevé de leur voliere car ils narrivent plus a grimper, ils sotn dans une cage à lapins d'1m20 avec des paniers et pleins de coussins, ils ont l'air d'apprecier    ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Les vieux rats c'est naze.   ::  


Hier j'ai dû faire euthanasier Mamie Capu en urgence, et là, mes autres vieux sont tout perdus... Le pire de tous c'est z'Hadès... Capu (bien qu'elle était encore plus pourrie et vieille que lui) le bichonnait sans arret. Là il ne comprend pas ce qu'il lui arrive, hier soir il a attaqué tous les autres momoches, ce matin il est paumé.
Mes 2 chauves (+ de 2 ans aussi) ont fini par le prendre sous leur aile ce matin, mais j'ai vraiment peur pour lui...

Il est aveugle, a déjà été opéré 2 fois de tumeurs, j'ai peur que là, les tumeurs reviennent au galop.  :? 


Depuis mon triste retour du véto, je les bichonne, leur fais des ptites choses à manger qu'ils adorent, papouille ceux qui le souhaite, mais on sent bien que le moral des troupes en a pris un sacré coup... 
Et sur une bande de tout pourris dont la moyenne d'âge avoisine les 2 ans, je crains le pire...   ::

----------


## mely3969

Courage morute   ::

----------


## Vero36

> Les vieux rats c'est naze.   
> 
> 
> Hier j'ai dû faire euthanasier Mamie Capu en urgence, et là, mes autres vieux sont tout perdus... Le pire de tous c'est z'Hadès... Capu (bien qu'elle était encore plus pourrie et vieille que lui) le bichonnait sans arret. Là il ne comprend pas ce qu'il lui arrive, hier soir il a attaqué tous les autres momoches, ce matin il est paumé.
> Mes 2 chauves (+ de 2 ans aussi) ont fini par le prendre sous leur aile ce matin, mais j'ai vraiment peur pour lui...
> 
> Il est aveugle, a déjà été opéré 2 fois de tumeurs, j'ai peur que là, les tumeurs reviennent au galop.  :? 
> 
> 
> ...


courage à toi et à tes loupiots   :bisous3:

----------


## -Tagada-

Après un décès ils ont déprimé beaucoup vos rats ?
Je pensais que dans une grosse bande ils déprimeraient moins mais finalement pas du tout.

Hadès a perdu sa Capu, il ne s'entend pas mal avec les autres loulous, mais c'est pas pareil. Il erre comme une âme en peine, il la cherche, ce n'est plus le même rat...  :?  En sachant que l'autre moche de qui il est proche c'est Coco et que Coco est bien mal en point aussi... Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour l'aider mon moche. Il refuse les papouilles, la bouffe il s'en fout, ...

Hadès cet aprèm, isolé du reste de la bande, le regard triste :
[spoiler:18cx7lht][/spoiler:18cx7lht]

----------


## clairette57

Je suppose qu'ils se rendent compte aussi qu'un être est partit, et ils ont aussi leur préféré c'est normal  
Ma Aël a été comme cela 2-3jours, le temps de s'y faire, laisse lui le temps

----------


## -Tagada-

Le soir du décès de Capu, Hadès (celui qui déprime beaucoup) avait attaqué les autres moches (alors que d'habitude il est tout mou), mais c'était juste des pincettes et des griffures donc rien de méchant. 
Cette nuit il a bien attaqué Coco au cou (une belle grosse morsure), alors que Coco c'est son pote d'ordinaire...

Le hic, c'est que sous peu, il n'aura plus non plus son Coco (tumeur au poumon à un stade avancé), donc ça risque d'être très difficile pour lui...


Elle devenait agressive ta miss quand elle déprimait ou pas ?

----------


## clairette57

C'est très ressent pour Aël (1semaine aujourd'hui), elle n'est pas devenu agressive ...
Après je me rappelle quand la 1ère de ma troupe (elles étaient 3) est partit (bientot 2mois) j'ai pris mes deux mémères avec moi et elle m'a vraiment sauté sur l'oeil et mordu (elle est pas du tout agressive) mais j'avais pleuré alors est ce que c'est le coup des larmes (je sais qu'ils sont très attirés par ca donc ca pourrait être logique)
Avec sa dernière copine s'était un peu chacun dans son coin, sauf a la fin. Aël est la grosse dominante du groupe, l'autre étant très passive chacun vivait ca vie..

Mais peut etre est ce tout simplement un soucis de hiérarchie ? Logiquement si un membre part la hiérarchie est re fait donc lui cherche peut etre a se défendre une dominer ?

----------


## -Tagada-

Oui, ça devait être le gout des larmes, ils aiment bien.   ::  

Hadès et Capu étaient les 2 derniers niveaux hiérarchie, les 2 plus dominés, donc je doute qu'Hadès ait des envies de pouvoir (surtout pourri comme il l'est...). Il est complètement aveugle, a une malformation cardiaque (il ne court pas, n'est pas actif, sinon il ne parvient pas à récupérer de son effort), vieux, rien du dominant...

Cette nuit, pas d'attaques, youhou ! Il doit commencer à accepter le décès de sa copine...

On sent que la bande déprime, ils mangent beaucoup moins (je les stimule au max avec des extras), Coco (le très très malade) bouge à peine, la cystite de Pilule est revenue au galop, bref, un décès dans une grosse bande soudée ça fait mal...

----------


## clairette57

C'est cool qu'il n'y ai pas eu d'attaque, c'est qu'il s'y fait comme tu dis  

On sent que la bande déprime, ils mangent beaucoup moins (je les stimule au max avec des extras)

Tu fais bien   Tu as testé le renut*yl ? Ils adorent ca et pour les papy et mamy rats c'est super

----------


## -Tagada-

Oui   ::   , ils en ont eu. 
Hier je leur ai fait des pattes cuites avec un peu de gruyère, ça leur a fait super plaisir !! Mais bon, ils mangent quand même assez peu, dans quelques jours ça devrait être rentré dans l'ordre, en tout cas j'espère !

----------


## clairette57

Ils adorent ca les rats  
Attention au gruyère quand même, bon c'est sur quand il ne mange plus autant en donner (si ils aiment)

----------


## -Tagada-

C'est juste un soupçon histoire de leur faire plaisir parce que là, ils mangeaient 1/4 de la dose habituelle...  :? 
Les plus vieux ne se levaient même plus ni pour manger, ni pour faire leurs besoins... De la bonne déprime quoi...
Aujourd'hui ça va un peu mieux, Coco (celui qui est très malade) s'est isolé du groupe donc je surveille. Pourtant il respire un peu mieux (tumeur très avancée au poumon) donc je ne saisis pas, ça doit être davantage lié à la déprime qu'à son état de santé...  :ben:

----------


## clairette57

Je comprends, je ne cherche pas a te culpabiliser je donne aussi parfois quand il faut des cochoneries  




> Pourtant il respire un peu mieux (tumeur très avancée au poumon) donc je ne saisis pas, ça doit être davantage lié à la déprime qu'à son état de santé...




Deux de mes rattes ont eu un tumeurs (une dans le ventre avec pleins de métastase) et une autres aux poumons et cerveau + pleins de métastse aussi, ganglions ect  je trouve que parfois elles ont eu des moments de répits, on les sentait faibles mais elle choppaient quand même rapidement leurs petits extras.
Je pense que c'est par période, c'est ainsi le cancer ...Ca peut se déclarer très vite, se stabiliser et revenir après de plus bel

----------


## -Tagada-

Oui, ça fait ça, des hauts et des bas...

Il est devenu tout maigrichon (alors que c'était mon gros dominant), tout calme, il ne se lève plus qu'une fois ou 2 par jour pour aller un peu manger, mais c'est tout. Là, la déprime de la bande, forcément, ça n'aide pas...
Son petit plaisir, le moment où on voit qu'il est un peu content, c'est de se ballader dans notre chambre pendant que l'on joue au scrab*le, le soucis c'est qu'il s'ésouffle super vite, fatigue en 2 minutes, et tout ça en mangeant tellement peu que je ne trouve pas ça raisonnable... Hier on l'a laissé venir 2 minutes, mais ça contribue à l'isoler encore plus des copains (il ne veut sortir que tout seul) et à lui faire bruler en 2 minutes les calories qu'il a avalées dans la journée.

Pfff, ma bande de tout-vieux...   ::

----------


## kisa

J'ai aussi ma part de bande de ptits vieux. Entre Whisky et Chocolat (3 ans début décembre prochain) qui se trainent des grosses tumeurs mais qui gardent la pêche malgré tout et Cally (2 ans en juillet dernier) qui maigrit à vu d'oeil et aussi Milkshake qui commence à avoir les pattes arrières qui ne suivent plus, j'ai mon lot de moches aussi.
Là, c'est surtout Cally qui m'inquiète. Son poids de forme avoisine les 300g mais elle est tombée à 185g il y a 2 jours, malgré tous les extras que je peux lui donner. Hier, quand même pour la première fois, elle a repris un peu de poids: 195g. Elle a les flancs tout creusés mais cherche toujours autant à sortir. Elle se fatigue vite cela dit. Des fois, elle a des élans d'énergie et se met à monter d'une traite tout en haut de la tower. Elle a vu la véto en août où alors elle pesait 270g mais on n'a rien décelé de suspect. Je la ramène lundi à la clinique. J'appréhende qu'on me dise qu'il vaudrait mieux la laisser partir mais je ne la sens pas prête. Elle mange encore, même si c'est par petit bout, fait sa toilette et vient me monter dessus en creucreutant alors qu'avant, dès que je tentais de la prendre, elle se mettait à couiner.

----------


## -Tagada-

Alors la véto a dit quoi pour ta miss ?

----------


## kisa

Cally avait le dos tout tordu, en angle droit presque. Je pensais que c'était en raison de sa maigreur mais la véto a plutôt pensé à une chute qui lui aurait déformé le dos mais sans causer de paralysie. De ce fait, elle avait mal et avait de plus en plus de mal à manger seule. Donc soit on tentait les antidouleurs pour voir si çà la soulageait et qu'elle puisse manger un peu de nouveau, soit on l'aidait à partir. Comme j'avais une ratoune qui se faisait opérer hier, je pensais voir sur 2-3 jours si çà allait mieux ou pas, et si pas d'amélioration, l'euthanasier. Mais mardi, elle allait pas mieux donc je pensais l'amener dans la journée pour l'endormir mais en fin d'après-midi, je l'ai retrouvé morte dans sa maison avec ses 2 copines de convalescence à ses côtés. Donc, là au moins, elle ne souffre plus mais je regrette de ne pas l'avoir aider à partir avant.

----------


## -Tagada-

Je suis désolée   ::

----------


## Jessi

Je suis désolée pour ta rate, par contre juste ne question ( vu que je suis dans un cas un petit peu similaire) tu as dit qu'elle n'allait pas mieux, et que tu attendais 2-3 jours, elle était sous anti-douleur ou pas?

----------


## clairette57

Oh pauvre louloute ....
Courage a toi

----------


## kisa

> Je suis désolée pour ta rate, par contre juste ne question ( vu que je suis dans un cas un petit peu similaire) tu as dit qu'elle n'allait pas mieux, et que tu attendais 2-3 jours, elle était sous anti-douleur ou pas?


en fait, je l'ai emmener lundi dernier chez ma véto et elle m'a donné des antidouleurs pour jusqu'à jeudi, ce qui faisait 3 jours. Cally a eu 2 doses d'antidouleurs avant de mourir, une le lundi soir et une autre le mardi matin; elle n'a pas eu celle de mardi soir pcq elle est morte avant. Après l'opération de mes rates pour des tumeurs mammaires, elles sont sous antalgiques pendant 2 jours donc çà doit faire effet dès la première dose, non ? De toute façon, elle n'allait vraiment pas bien; se retrouver à 185g alors que son poids de forme est de 300g, elle en pouvait plus. Elle cherchait plus le contact avec moi les derniers temps alors qu'avant, elle était bien plus timide.

----------


## Jessi

Oui ça doit faire effet dès la première dose, donc les anti-douleur ne faisaient pas effet, c'est sûr que dans ce cas-là il n'y a rien à espérer malheureusement   ::

----------


## vitaa

ma petite ratte de presque 3 ans est maigre et me paraissait affaibli. En faisant mes courses je lui ai pris de la blédine saveur vanille : elle adore et j'ai l'impression que ça lui redonne de l'énergie car elle remonte aux barreaux de sa cage. Je la retrouve en train de dormir dans le pot de fleurs de sa cage. heureusement elle est avec sa copine d'environ 1 ans et demi qui prend soin d'elle.

J'adore les vieux rats, maintenant je ne prendrais que des rats agés pour qu'ils aient une fin de vie heureuse

----------


## dadatsun

bonsoir, 

 en fait je poste ici car je ne sais pas où demander des conseils...

 j ai 2 rates dont une depuis 2 ans alors que lle avaitété abandonnée et avait dajà eu des petits ( je l ai adoptée ds une asso ratdoption ) donc elle est pas toute jeune..;

depuis plusieurs jours elle fait des bruits qd elle respire, ça siffle c est bizarre et là j allais me coucher et je la truve avec du sang dans les narines... ça sort un peu par son nez ..

qu est ce que je dois faire ? ou ne pas faire ???
 svp aidez moi je n y connais pas gd chose ..
merci

----------


## mely3969

> bonsoir, 
> 
>  en fait je poste ici car je ne sais pas où demander des conseils...
> 
>  j ai 2 rates dont une depuis 2 ans alors que lle avaitété abandonnée et avait dajà eu des petits ( je l ai adoptée ds une asso ratdoption ) donc elle est pas toute jeune..;
> 
> depuis plusieurs jours elle fait des bruits qd elle respire, ça siffle c est bizarre et là j allais me coucher et je la truve avec du sang dans les narines... ça sort un peu par son nez ..
> 
> qu est ce que je dois faire ? ou ne pas faire ???
> ...


il faut aller au veto en urgence
elle dois souffrir de detresse respi et dune pb uterin, il faut donc la soigner au plus vite .
est ce quelle mange ? donne lui plein de bonne chose , et regarde aussi sa chaleur/temperature corporelle
courage

----------


## mushroom

Ce qui sort de son nez c'est pas forcément du sang, le plus souvent il s'agit de porphyrine, c'est une sécrétion normale chez le rat quand par exemple il se réveille mais dès l'instant où on la remarque c'est qu'il y en a trop. C'est le signe qu'il y a un problème.

Comme mely véto en urgence, il faut vite que ce soit pris en charge car c'est des animaux sensibles des voies respiratoires.

----------


## dadatsun

alors je reviens du véto : la belle a une "rhino " mais rien n est descendu ds les poumons.... 

hier soir j ai cru qu elle ne passerait pas la nuit et ce matin ... comme un fleur ... fatiguée la fleur mais quand même... 

moi : pas trop fraîche   car je l ai entendu respirer mal toute la nuit...

donc bayt.yl  2 X par jour ... et elle ne se laisse pas faire ... comment lui donner sans tout mettre à côté? y'a un truc ??

----------


## kiwi2202

> alors je reviens du véto : la belle a une "rhino " mais rien n est descendu ds les poumons.... 
> 
> hier soir j ai cru qu elle ne passerait pas la nuit et ce matin ... comme un fleur ... fatiguée la fleur mais quand même... 
> 
> moi : pas trop fraîche   car je l ai entendu respirer mal toute la nuit...
> 
> donc bayt.yl  2 X par jour ... et elle ne se laisse pas faire ... *comment lui donner sans tout mettre à côté? y'a un truc ??*


Pour mon vieux qui doit prendre 2 médicaments tout les soirs, je le coince dans une serviette en laissant sortir juste la tête, et zoup la pipette dans la bouche, c'est fait en 30sec   ::

----------

Je vais aller chez le véto ce soir pour ma petite agoutie chérie je crois, à deux ans passés (je pense), elle s'est bien battue... mais elle n'a plus de muscles, paralysie de l'arrière train, peau apparente...

Moche la vieillesse...

Et j'ai des cas de déprime aussi dans ma volière de femelles, je lisais un peu ce que tu disais Tagada au-dessus. Là j'ai eu quatre décès récemment, il en reste quatre vivantes, et elles ont perdu un poids monstre (une parce qu'elle a perdu sa soeur, les trois autres.... par déprime?)
 ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Elles ont quel âge tes 4 miss ?
Elles s'entendent très bien entre elles ?

Il a fallu une bonne semaine voire 10 jours pour que mes gros se remettent du décès de Capu. On compense beaucoup, on leur fait de la bouffe super sympa, des sorties dans des lieux qu'ils n'avaient pas encore testés, etc... On essaye de leur changer les idées, et au final maintenant, presque 3 semaines après, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.   ::  

En ce moment, j'ai mon vieux avec le cancer des poumons qui perd de plus en plus ses poils, c'est laid comme tout. Ca doit être lié à la vieillesse et à la maladie parce que j'ai vermifugé la troupe le mois dernier...


Bon courage pour ta toute-vieille.   ::

----------

Dans les survivantes, j'ai la soeur d'une décédée qui est ultra dominante, elle a elle aussi deux ans et demi, c'est une saloperie, et trois hooded, deux soeurs et la fille d'une d'entre elles, environ 8 mois et 6 mois la petite (sauvetage évidemment), mais ça peut aller, elles s'entendent bien. De là à dire que c'est la même entente que dans ton groupe non, elles sont assez indépendantes, mais bon...

Dans le tas j'ai une cinquième rate aussi, mais elle elle sait sortir de la XL, du coup sa cage c'est mon bureau   :kao6:  . Quand elle vient dans la XL en touriste elle fait chier son monde, mais ça va aussi, c'est pas méchant, et je n'ai aucune bagarre chez les femelles.

----------


## -Tagada-

A chaque décès, pour détourner leur attention tu leur fais une super bouffe ?

Que la vieille de la bande déprime c'est assez normal, mais les ptites jeunettes... Ton groupe a l'air moins soudé que le mien (siestes en groupes de 3 et 4, mais nuits uniquement à 7, donc il avait fallu trouver une maison apte à tous les accueillir ensemble), mais ce n'est pas une raison pour que les jeunes se laissent ainsi aller. Tes 3 jeunes doivent être quand même relativement soudées si elles ont toujours vécu ensemble.

Essaye de les stimuler au max en leur donnant des choses sympas en extras de façon à ce qu'elles reprennent vite du poids.
Bon courage en tout cas.

----------


## kisa

Milkshakes passe de plus en plus de temps à dormir, est souvent tout mou, les papattes qui ne suivent plus trop bien, il glisse souvent quand il essaie d'avancer, je trouve qu'il a du mal à se nettoyer le derrière; par contre, il mange comme 2 ; la blédine, çà passe comme une lettre à la Poste; je crois que je vais lui augmenter ses rations, çà ne lui fera pas de mal, il a bien besoin de se remplumer. Je me demande même si en fait, il ne serait pas plus vieux que ce qu'on m'aurait dit pcq 2 ans et 3 mois, c'est pas si vieux que çà. Il m'a fait peur tout à l'heure: il se reposait sur mes genoux et d'un coup, il est tombé par terre et quand je l'ai pris dans les mains, il était tout mou, limite on aurait crû qu'il n'allait pas passer la nuit. Mais là, çà a l'air d'aller. Il s'est tellement empiffré tout à l'heure, çà ne peut pas être son heure encore. De toute façon, j'ai rendez-vous véto mercredi pour 2 de mes autres rattes et je vais l'emmener aussi, histoire de voir si tout va bien.

----------


## Skassounette71

Comme prévu ma rate Maya c'est faite opérée cette après midi pour ce faire enlever ses deux tumeurs..
Elle n'as pas survécu.Elle c'est éteinte alors que la véto enlevait la première tumeur..Elle a beau eu essayé de la réanimé,rien n'y a fait.
Quand j'ai été la rechercher,la véto avait quand meme enlevé l'autre tumeur et l'avais recousu.
Elle m'a dit qu'en l'ouvrant,il y avait d'autres tumeurs propagés à l'intérieur de son corps. Et pleins d'autres petites tumeurs se formaient sous le cou,sous le ventre..
Je m'en veux terriblement.J'aurai du la laisser finir sa vie sans intervention.Elle était pourtant en forme malgré ses 3 ans et demi...
 :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## kiwi2202

Désolée pour ta puce Ska   ::  
Il ne faut vraiment pas t en vouloir, tu as seulement essayé de lui offrir une vie un peu plus longue, ce que beaucoup n'auraient pas fait en se disant que ce n'était pas la peine...

----------


## Axelle.C

P'tite puce    ::  
Malheureusement ça arrive, on ne sait pas toujours quelle surprise on va avoir une fois sur la table d'opération.

Tu lui as donné une chance de s'en sortir. Ne regrette rien.
Courage....

----------


## kisa

Tu n'as pas à t'en vouloir pour avoir voulu prolonger sa vie et 3 ans et demi, c'est déjà très beau pour un rat (ma plus vieille a vécu 3 ans et 2 mois). 

Verdict du véto pour Milkshake: il se paralyse des pattes arrières, on lui a coupé les griffes pcq il ne se les use plus; il faut que je le fasse marcher un peu tous les jours pour éviter qu'il ne s'engourdisse trop au niveau des pattes et il a bien fondu au niveau du train arrière. Elle m'a bien fait comprendre qu'il était en fin de vie. Le petit papy de 320g est arrivé avec le nez tout rouge de la sauce tomate des pâtes d'hier soir ^^

----------


## Skassounette71

Merci les filles..

----------


## chocoflavie

courage!!!

nous tous les amoureux des rats, on doit s'accrocher , malgrés qu'on perde nos loulous bien trop vites et qu'ils aient bien trop de maladies...

profitons tous de chaque mois de plus passé avec eux , profitons meme de chaque jour comme si c'était le dernier, et tentons de les accompagner au mieux pour leur fin de vie...

----------


## apach

Bonjour
Voilà mon Souci , depuis dimanche Kookai ( Ratte de bientot 2 ans ) nous commence une otite je pense ( penche la tete coter gauche et perte d'equilibre répéter . je vais aller au Vétérinaire se soir ou demain , Mais je m'inquiéte , esqu'une otite peut provoquer un handicape chez le rat si elle est Non soignable ? je pense que Kookai le vivra tres male , Car elle adore sautée partout et elle ne peux plus , elle tombe ! de plus j'ai du la séparer du reste des Amis , Car elle est tomber d'un étage jusqu'au sol de la cage , j'ai eu peur !
Voilà , j'aimerais Juste savoir ...!

----------


## -Tagada-

Mon Mercure...   ::  
Depuis jeudi l'abcès facial est revenu (je l'avais fait opéré fin juillet de ça justement), avec les antibios à haute dose ça ne grossit pas, c'est encore petit, mais vu son état général, impossible de le faire réopérer si besoin de toute façon. Il a 2 ans et des cacahuètes, il est squelettique bien qu'il bouffe comme 4 (depuis que ça a recommencé il a maigri de manière impressionante), il est intouchable (traumatisé mon moche...), quand je le vois il me fait de plus en plus peur...   ::  

Je crains que la vieillesse et son passé aient pris le dessus sur un petit soucis de santé qu'il aurait été facile de guérir...
A voir dans les prochains jours... 
Mon ptit moche chauve...

----------


## kiwi2202

Apach : une de mes ratounes (Mey) avait eu une otite avant que je ne l'adopte, elle a toujours gardé la tête penchée par la suite, avec troubles de l'équilibre etc..
Elle a aussi eu un AVC qui a du bien empiré la situation, mais concernant les complications je pense que c'est le "pire" qui puisse arriver en cas d'otite.

Cela dit ça ne l'empêchait pas du tout de vivre, elle a passé les 2 ans la nenette, elle avait juste du mal lors des sorties (tournait en rond, impossible de marcher droit) et devait être dans une cage sans trop de hauteur/étages.


Tagada, désolé pour ton loulou, les abcès c'est vraiment de la caque ça revient sans arrêt...à plus de 2 ans il a déjà eu une belle vie ton loulou  :amour:

----------


## kisa

Les ptits vieux, c'est la poisse mais c'est tellement mignons aussi. 
La paralysie des pattes arrières de Milkshakes gagne du terrain encore et toujours, ses seuls plaisirs de la journée, c'est sa blédine et faire dodo et se balader un peu, même s'il avance en étant tout tordu. Il a les fesses toutes sales pcq il ne peut plus bien se laver comme il faut. Du coup, il faut que je le fasse pour lui.
Whisky, à 1 mois 1/2 de ses 3 ans déclare une pododermatite sur l'autre pied.
Et Leila, 2 ans, que j'ai finalement faite opérer de sa 2e tumeur pcq elle nécrosait, fait une métrite 3 jours après l'opération.
Que du bonheur.

----------


## -Tagada-

'sont tout pourris les ptits vieux en ce moment...


Mon Mercure ne parvient à s'alimenter que de mou genre blédine, il a faim, mais il n'y arrive pas (c'est trop gonflé)... On lui donne le max de trucs hyper nourrissants et mous voire liquides, on continue les antibios à haute dose, on se donne encore 2/3 jours pour voir comment ça évolue (sauf dégradation brutale), et en fonction on continuera ou on dira stop...   ::  


Sur ma bande de 6, j'ai 4 papys, 1 qui commence à avoir de l'âge même si ça ne se ressent pas encore et 1 "jeune" pourrite, youhou...  :?

----------


## -Tagada-

Ce matin, il a mangé une bonne grosse dose de blédine aux médocs et malgré tout, après son gueuleton, il ne pèse plus que 340g...
Ca me donne un point de repère, je vais le peser quotidiennement comme ça, en plus de l'évolution comportementale, je verrais niveau poids s'il reprend un peu ou pas.

----------


## -Tagada-

Il va mieux niveau forme, il mange bien tous les compléments, et pourtant 10g de moins, j'comprends pas.
On verra à la pesée de demain...

----------


## Axelle.C

Oh bas non Mercure    ::  
Wilson aussi maigrit malgré les bons petits plats   :|   C'est quoi la Blédine que tu donnes? Je n'ai pas encore essayé   :hein:

----------


## kisa

Milkshake est tout maigre, il faudrait que je le pèse. Pendant les sorties sur le canapé, il n'a pas l'air d'être trop gêné par ses problèmes de pattes; je trouve même qu'il les bouge un peu mieux que dans sa cage (dans le chanvre, il doit plus glisser alors que sur le canapé, il y a le plaid où il peut prendre plus d'appui). Il faudrait que je lui fasse des dodos bien chaud et bien douillet, c'est pas les idées qui manque. çà fait quand même plaisir comme il a bien mangé son surimi et son Nutrigel hier.
Leila n'a plus de perte verte depuis ce matin, on dirait que les antibio font leur effet (çà m'aurait bien embêté pour elle de lui faire subir une autre opération si près de la première). Aujourd'hui, je comptais lui enlever son gros bandage qui protégeait sa cicatrice, mais ce matin, en me levant, je me suis rendue compte qu'elle l'avait déjà enlevé seule comme une grande. Elle a la bouille bien réveillée, çà fait plaisir à voir, l'opération l'avait laissé fatiguée, lui valant pour la peine une nuit d'observation à la clinique.

----------


## -Tagada-

> Oh bas non Mercure    
> Wilson aussi maigrit malgré les bons petits plats   :|   C'est quoi la Blédine que tu donnes? Je n'ai pas encore essayé   :hein:


En ce moment c'est la choco-biscuitée. D'habitude c'est juste biscuitée.   ::  

Il a réussi à manger un corn-flakes, donc il doit avoir moins mal, mais esthétiquement ça ne part pas... La fois d'avant ça lui prennait vraiment la face (oeil, nez, joue, bouche), là c'est au niveau de la machoire inférieure. On termine nos 4 jours d'antibios et si c'est toujours pareil, zoup véto pour voir si finalement ce ne serait pas une tumeur. 
Pesée du cochon ce soir.

Quel pourri ce ptit chauve !

Bon courage avec Monsieur Grognon, j'espère qu'il va remonter la pente !   ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Ca continue de grossir à la machoire inférieure malgré les antibios à haute dose.   ::  
Il est vif, il mange bien (pas du dur-dur, mais sinon il a très bon appétit), il parvient à nouveau à boire au biberon, bref, je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser.
Lundi véto, on verra bien...
J'espère vraiment que ce n'est pas une tumeur (mais pour avoir touché ce matin, c'est vraiment tout dur donc bon...).

----------


## Axelle.C

Allez hop Mercure, on remonte la pente!! Sinon ... je te fais des bisous    ::   (même pas peur!)

Mon Mr Grognon n'a pas la forme. On a arrêté les fumi hier mais ce matin il respire de façon un peu m*rdique. Si ça ne va pas mieux demain je recommence les fumi    ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Au moins tu as trouvé ce qui soulage Monsieur Grognon, c'est toujours ça de pris. Le principal est que ça le soulage et lui permette de respirer convenablement pour faire sa petite vie tranquillou.   ::  


Mercure perd 10g par jour, plus que 318g là... En sachant que le truc sous la machoire grossit, est dur et adhérent, j'ai de moins en moins de doute. Véto lundi sauf pépin entre temps, mais à mon avis, c'est une question de jours ou de mini-semaine là.   ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Entre hier soir et ce matin ça a énormément grossi, Mercure n'est plus qu'à 303g, donc véto cet aprèm (17h).
Le dernier voyage je le crains...   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## Axelle.C

Comment va Mercure????    ::   ::   ::  
(Wilson ne va pas bien non plus, je le fais hospitaliser demain matin si pas d'amélioration dans la nuit    ::   )

----------


## -Tagada-

Monsieur Grognon...   ::  


Mercure est toujours là, la véto nous a fait une mission sauvetage. C'est un giga-abcès à coque provoqué par une racine de dent, sauf que vu l'état de Mercure, pas possible d'opérer. Résultat une très légère anesthésie au gaz, une incision de 2cm et on vide le truc. Comme elle me l'a dit, ça lui offre quelques grosses semaines ou petits mois, mais pas des lustres non plus puisque la source du mal est toujours là (depuis le même abcès de fin juillet on a eu un peu plus de 3 mois devant nous, espérons avoir pareil). On va savourer au max.

Là il est séparé des copains tant qu'il y a des gros soins à faire, on lui fait de la bouffe super sympa pour qu'il cesse de maigrir (même si demain je pense qu'il aura encore maigri) et reprenne des forces (il titube sur ses pattes tant il est faible), on le bichonne !!

Mais à voir, il fait peur mon chauve pour l'instant.  :?

----------


## Axelle.C

Profitez bien    ::  
Mr Grognon sera hospitalisé ce soir, il respire mal. J'en ai mal au ventre tellement j'ai peur qu'il me quitte    ::

----------


## Puggi

Bonsoir, je poste ici en espérant avoir un maxi de réponse dans un temps cours:
je crois que ma rate fait un avc, elle a 2 ans et 2 mois, le véto (dr b) pensait qu'elle en avait déjà fait un mais léger, moi je n'ai rien remarqué et quand je vois comment elle est maintenant, je pense que CA, c'est un avc!

Elle marche bizarrement, si on peut encore appeler ca marcher, elle tombe, titube et a l'air d'avoir la moitié du corps légèrement de travers (pas la tete). Je ne sais pas quoi ce que je dois faire dans l'immédiat... je n'ai aucun véto spécialisé près de chez moi, le dr b je le vois après avoir consulté un ami pour m'y emmener bref, une galère!
J'avais lu qu'il fallait voir un véto dans les plus bref délais si c'était ca, elle risque de mourir d'ici peu???? elle semble très stressée et en plus elle a une tumeur et est très fatiguée en ce moment...    ::   ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Le véto au plus vite te permet de lui donner des chances de récupérer avec le moins de séquelles possible en mettant en place un traitement le plus rapidement.
Quand ma vieille ratoune a fait son premier AVC, ça faisait à peu près comme ce que tu décris. Il était 2h du mat et à 8h elle était chez le véto. 
C'est vraiment super important.
J'espère que tu trouveras une solution pour l'emmener chez un véto.
Bon courage !

----------


## Puggi

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je vais voir avec un autre véto (non spé) parce que la personne qui m'emmène en général chez le dr B. ne peut pas.
J'appellerais dès l'ouverture (9h -_-) et j'espère que ca ira  :Frown: 

Dès qu'elle bouge elle est toute tremblante, comme si le sol bougeait    ::

----------


## Puggi

apparemment ce serait une otite en fait. Donc antibio etc et si ca marche pas, c'est que c'était pas ca et y'a rien a faire. (dires du véto)  :Frown: 

Par contre, une chose me perturbe: 
je la sens de plus en plus maigrichonne or son poids est toujours le même (200g), ca vous fait la même chose pour vos ratounes? (ou ratoux)

----------


## -Tagada-

En vieillissant, ils deviennent plus osseux oui. C'est important qu'elle ne perde pas de poids ou le moins possible, à cet âge après ça devient difficile de les faire reprendre. Tu peux compenser en lui donnant de la blédine et ce genre de choses, généralement ils aiment beaucoup et au passage tu peux mettre les médicaments dedans.   ::  

Bon rétablissement à la louloute !

----------


## Puggi

Ah d'accord! Ba elle a jamais vraiment énormément manger, elle s'arrête quand elle a plus faim même si c'est un truc qu'elle adore. Elle est pas difficile pour les médicaments, je peux lui donner a la pipette dans la bouche ou alors je sors le liquide devant elle et elle le boit.
La blédine elle adore aussi (c'est d'ailleurs le seul truc ou elle devient hystérique et chasse tout le monde) mais pareil, elle s'arrête quand elle veut plus...

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Mizuhime

Tagada, comment va sieur Mercure aujourd'hui?    ::  

Axelle, qu'est-ce qui se passe avec Wilson?    ::  


Ici Kanjin me déclare une tumeur mais avec ses soucis respis, je suis pas chaude pour l'opérer et le véto non plus...
On avisera suivant l'évolution...

Nouméa est enfin sortie de ses tumeurs+abcès à répétition, pourvu que ça dure!

Et Anya, ras!


Plus de 500 grammes chacune  :eyebrows:  donc bon poids, surtout Kanjin (535 x) ) et Nouméa qui était descendu aux alentours des 300 g...



Je dois récupérer leur frangine (adoptée jeune) cette semaine: elle a perdu sa dernière copine de cage et refuse de s'alimenter depuis    ::   ...
J'espère que j'arriverais à l'intégrer vite...


Arf, moi qui angoissais à l'idée d'avoir trois puces du même âge, voilà que j'en aurais 4    ::   ...


Mes triplettes auront deux ans en février, dieu que le temps passe vite    ::   ...

----------


## Axelle.C

> Axelle, qu'est-ce qui se passe avec Wilson?


Wilson est en fin de vie, mon papy me quitte, il est arrivé au bout de sa vie    ::  
Il a 4ans et demi, faut que je me fasse une raison...

Ses poumons ne suivent plus.
Il est hospitalisé depuis dimanche soir, il a été sous oxygène.
Je le récupère demain soir pour qu'il termine sa vie à la maison, et qu'on profite à fond.

Une petite semaine selon la véto.
C'est dur    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mizuhime

Oh ma belle    ::   je suis tellement triste pour toi...
Y'a rien à faire, même à de beaux âges, c'est toujours aussi dur    ::   ...

Profite à fond de lui, et plein plein plein de pensées    ::   :calinou:  !!

----------


## Axelle.C

J'aurais voulu savoir quelle technique vous utilisez pour donner les médocs à vos ratous?
Ici Wilson a 3 antibio à prendre 2 fois par jour. Au début je les donnais sur des pots bébés à la banane et à la carotte mais il se lasse. Comme il a de gros soucis respi la véto veut que je ne le manipule le moins possible, alors l'attraper pour lui mettre 3 seringues dans la bouche c'est pas top   :hein2: 

Là j'ai mélangé dans sa Blédine, à voir si ça marche   :hein:

----------


## Mizuhime

Ici je mélange à l'eau sucrée (un sucre dans un verre d'eau)   :hein2:  ça évite de les manipuler ou les forcer (je pense notamment à ma Kanjin qui a des gros soucis respis aussi   ::   ) surtout quand il y'a des traitements à vie (cortisone notamment  :?  )...

Par contre, elles sont habituées depuis petite à ce que seringue=eau sucrée   ::  .
Bon, ça a l'inconvénient de devoir diluer dans pas mal de seringues genre les antibios, mais d'autres médocs passent tout seul (arnica et cortisone notamment) ainsi   ::  ...



Ca donne des ratounes qui tiennent même leur seringue    ::   :






(Ici mes regrettées Leïdi    ::   et Djanga    ::   ...)

----------


## Axelle.C

TagadaDragi m'a également donné des astuces par MP.
Merci Mizu, je vais voir si les antibio se diluent bien dans l'eau sucrée.

Je doute que Wilson en vienne à tenir la seringue comme ça quand même    ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Mizu, je vais te laisser Pilule en pension pour qu'elle prenne ses antibios aussi bien et avec autant de bonne volonté.   ::  
(là je suis lacérée sur les 2 mains, les avant-bras et les cuisses   ::   )


Bon, j'ai toujours un soucis avec Mercure... Il va mieux, il retrouve une tête normale (y'a toujours la plaie avec des morceaux dégueux qui sortent, mais c'est 10 fois mieux), niveau poids il a un peu repris, il est de nouveau avec les potes, bref ça pourrait aller s'il parvenait à se nourrir autrement que de trucs liquides ou mous...

Comme le méga-abcès facial vient initialement d'un soucis dentaire que la véto refuse d'opérer vu l'âge et l'état général de Mercure, il doit avoir mal à sa dent quand il tente de manger du solide, résultat c'est super galère... Obligée de le séparer du groupe plusieurs fois par jour pour le nourrir. Ce qu'il mange sans soucis à l'heure actuelle c'est les soupes/purées, la blédine et les pates ultra-cuites ; ça clairement il le mange sans avoir mal (Mercure ne s'alimente pas quand il a mal quelque part). 

J'ai peur de devoir le nourrir ainsi jusqu'à la fin de sa vie, mais va falloir trouver des idées de trucs mous ou liquides que je pourrais lui faire afin qu'il conserve un régime alimentaire relativement équilibré.
Si je lui mixe (si besoin) quotidiennement un peu de nos repas (nourriture équilibrée, et sans agrumes), vous pensez qu'il y a moyen que ça aille ?
Est-ce que manger uniquement du mou/liquide peut lui causer des soucis (genre digestif, limage des incisives, etc...) ?

Vive le ptit chauve tout pourri...   ::

----------


## Jessi

Pour les dents je pense que ça doit pas être top, après faut voir aussi qu'il n'ait pas de diarhée. Sinon je pense que c'est à peu près équilibré, mais faut rajouter du jambon ou autre à votre alimentation.

----------


## Suze

*Pour les papys et les mamies rats qui se font raides de l'arrière-train* : Le rat d'une amie était dans ce cas. S'inspirant de l'aquathérapie pour les chiens et les chevaux, elle a rempli son lavabo d'eau bien chaude (pas bouillante non plus hein    ::   ) et l'a mis délicatement dedans, en le soutenant sous les pattes avant. Comme il ne s'est pas débattu et a eu l'air d'apprécier, elle a continué tous les jours, en le séchant bien au chaud à la sortie du bain.

Dans l'eau, le corps est moins lourd, les mouvements plus faciles et moins douloureux. Bien sûr, il faut que le rat apprécie, mais ça peut aider, au moins, à ce que l'arrière-train ne finisse pas totalement paralysé à force de ne plus bouger (les muscles s'atrophiant). Dans l'eau, le rat "nage" en mouvant ses pattes arrières, ce qui aide les muscles à ne pas fondre.

En gros, c'est une "thérapie" tout en douceur.

Sauf bien sûr si le rat panique, auquel cas il est inutile de continuer.

----------


## -Tagada-

> Pour les dents je pense que ça doit pas être top, après faut voir aussi qu'il n'ait pas de diarhée. Sinon je pense que c'est à peu près équilibré, mais faut rajouter du jambon ou autre à votre alimentation.


Le jambon ou autre source de protéine, je vais en mixer dans les purées de façon à ce que ça soit équilibré.   ::  
Pour l'heure avec ce régime alimentaire "mou", il a plutôt tendance à être constipé, ce que je ne saisis pas trop.  :hein: 
De toute façon, la véto nous a bien dit que c'était une solution provisoire dans le sens où la source du problème est toujours là (racine dentaire), mais que vu l'état de Mercure (sac d'os sur pattes, soucis respi et vieux) pas moyen d'opérer...

J'avais tenté les croquettes humidifiées, mais il n'en veux pas, c'est déjà trop dur. Pour donner un ordre d'idée du plus "dur" qu'il parvient à manger sans avoir mal, c'est les pates ultra-cuites, plus dur que ça (ou ayant besoin de davantage de mastication), il ne peut pas.

Et créer des menus équilibrés et un peu variés avec de telles contraintes, pas facile...  :?

----------


## Axelle.C

> (là je suis lacérée sur les 2 mains, les avant-bras et les cuisses    )


Tu n'as qu'à me la donner Pilule   :eyebrows: 

Ici aussi Wilson a tendance à se constiper avec les aliments mous. Je pense que ça vient peut-être du fait qu'à la base ils ne sont pas censés manger ça, donc leur système digestifs a un peu de mal à suivre   :hein2: 
Je lui masse le bidon et ça va.
Sinon en cas de constipation il faut donner de la Génés*rine, mais il faut une ordonnance véto et je ne connais pas le dosage pour un rat. Je sais qu'ici j'en ai toujours sous la main pour ma lapine qui a des intestins mal formés et qui enchaîne donc les constipations.

Sinon Wilson ne veut presque plus manger de Blédine, la seule chose qui l'intéresse ce sont les graines de tournesol (déjà épluchées bien entendu    ::   )
Pour certains de ses médocs j'ai trouvé une astuce : j'ai acheté des grains de maïs nature pour en faire du popcorn, ça "absorbe" bien l'antibio et il avale ça en moins de deux! A voir combien de temps la ruse va marcher...

----------


## Puggi

J'ai un autre soucis que la facon de donner les médocs: donner les médocs!
Praline dort dans sa maison quasi tout le temps, je dois lui donner matin et soir or avant, quand je lui faisais des gratouillis dans sa maison elle se réveillait et venait, or maintenant non et l'en tirer est quasi impossible surtout que les portes de la cage sont assez petits, de quoi faire passer une main, c'est tout...

Donc je ne sais pas quoi faire, je lui fais des caresses mais elle sort pas, elle s'enfonce bien dans sa maison, pour etre au chaud, elle dort de plus en plus (meme si, quand elle sort, c'est comme d'hab: une pile électrique) du coup j'arrive pas a lui donner le matin car je dois partir en cours :s

Une idée?  :Frown:

----------


## Axelle.C

J'ai le même soucis que toi.
Quand mon compagnon bosse de l'après-midi c'est lui qui s'occupe de Wilson, mais quand il est du matin je suis obligée de réveiller Wilson.
Ça me fait mal au cur (surtout quand il dort bien), mais si on décale les fumigations ne serait-ce que d'une heure il respire vraiment mal. Alors le laisser comme ça toute une matinée ce n'est pas envisageable   :hein2: 

Tu n'as personne pour t'aider?
Tu ne peux pas lui laisser le médoc dans du pot bébé ou quelque chose d'autre?

----------


## Puggi

Non je suis seule... Je lui donne en début d'aprèm si je n'ai pas réussi le matin, j'ai cours que le matin, j'ai déjà cette chance...
Je ne peux rien lui laisser, elle peut dormir toute la journée et j'en ai 5 dans la cage qui se jeteront dessus, même si je m'arrange pour coller la nourriture au fond de sa maison (déjà testé, elle a continué a dormir jusqu'a ce qu'une de ses copines arrivent et la, des cris comme pas possible...). Elle n'aime pas du tout etre seule, elle s'excite dans tous les sens si je la met dans une autre cage et je n'ai pas de dodo assez chaud pour elle dans ces cages "temporaires"...

----------


## Axelle.C

Oui en effet tes horaires ne sont pas trop pénalisants.
Dans ce cas essaye de lui donner la dose du soir plus tardivement pour compenser et essayer de garder un rythme régulier    ::

----------


## Puggi

Oui, surtout que j'y vais pas toujours    ::  
Ba j'essaye, je lui donne vers minuit mais en faite je vois la miss reveillée entre 20h et 22h maxi lol, elle mange et se recouche. Même si j'ouvre la cage, elle ne bougera pas ses fesses, contrairement aux autres. Du coup la, je fais du forcing et je la retire de sa maison, ca prend du temps pour pas lui faire mal, je me bousille le bras, mais bon tant pis. Grosse galère tout ca...

----------


## Mizuhime

> Tu n'as qu'à me la donner Pilule   :eyebrows:


Hey oh!    ::  
J'ai mis une option dessus moi!    ::  


Ptits bouts, j'espère que Mercure va reprendre un peu de poids   :?  ...
Sinon oui, à mon avis tu vas te retrouver à devoir lui faire couper/limer (mais bon limé sous anesthésie donc surement plus coupé vu la pourri-attitude) les dents    :?  ...

----------


## Axelle.C

> Envoyé par Axelle.C
> 
> Tu n'as qu'à me la donner Pilule   :eyebrows: 
> 
> 
> Hey oh!    
> J'ai mis une option dessus moi!


On partage? Moi je ne veux que le bidou bien confortable    ::  

Et toi comment va ta puce Mizu?

----------


## -Tagada-

> Envoyé par Axelle.C
> 
> Tu n'as qu'à me la donner Pilule   :eyebrows: 
> 
> 
> Hey oh!    
> J'ai mis une option dessus moi!    
> 
> 
> ...


Pilule faisant le double du poids d'une femelle de gabarit "normal", y'a moyen de vous la partager.   ::  


Pour Mercure c'est bien ce qui m'inquiète l'usure des dents... Puis, pas moyen de l'anesthésier à nouveau, il ne tiendrait pas le coup. Le soucis c'est que c'est un soucis dentaire initialement qui cause son méga-abcès, mais pour ne pas qu'il ait mal à sa dent on lui donne du mou/liquide, ce qui au final va causer d'autres soucis dentaires... C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue...  :? 
Il est heureux, il sautille joyeusement, il est avec ses potes, je lui fais de la bonne bouffe bien bourrative et nourrissante et malgré tout il maigrit... Cherchez l'erreur...   ::  
La vieillesse et le mauvais état général peut-être...

----------


## Origan

On peut couper les incisives sans anesthésie. Me véto le fiat en 1 minute. Mais c'est assez stressant pour certains rats. Je l'ai fait aussi, et je connais quelqu'un qui a dû le faire elle-même toute la vie du rat (malocclusion dnetaire).
Pour la perte de poids, diabète ? c'est une des hypothèses que ma véto avait énoncé pour un de mes mâles qui perdait énormément de poids (finalement, plus tard, il a commencé à être mal, il était en fait insuffisant rénal : en général, contrairement au diabète, l'animal n'est pas bien, et mange peu -nauséeux-). Ou bien la vieillesse.

----------


## -Tagada-

Mercure n'étant pas manipulable et étant un rat complètement trauma, la coupe des dents, jle sens moyen...

Un rat insuffisant rénal j'ai déjà eu et là, Mercure ça ne fait pas pareil. Je dirais plutôt la vieillesse. Il n'a que 26 mois environ, c'est pas non plus hyper vieux, mais bon, en rat de sauvetage tout pourri, ça ne me surprend pas non plus...

Hier, pesée du loulou, j'ai cru faire une attaque. Poids de forme 400g (mince. Ni dodu, ni maigre), ces 2 derniers mois 340g (plutôt maigre), hier 290g...  :? 
Avec l'abcès il avait perdu, puis repris et là il reperd à nouveau...

J'ai rajouté des vitamines dans sa bouffe, là il est entrain de dévorer sa blédine du matin, ça fait mal au coeur quand même...   ::

----------


## Axelle.C

Courage Mercure et TagadaDragi    ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Bon ça na va pas du tout, Mercure a un oeil qui ressort (du côté de l'abcès), ça sent la tumeur a plein nez...
Samedi (y'a 10 jours), à cause de l'abcès facial, la véto lui donnait quelques semaines/1mois à vivre, 2 grand grand max., là je commence à craindre le pire...   ::

----------


## Axelle.C

> Bon ça na va pas du tout, Mercure a un oeil qui ressort (du côté de l'abcès), ça sent la tumeur a plein nez...
> Samedi (y'a 10 jours), à cause de l'abcès facial, la véto lui donnait quelques semaines/1mois à vivre, 2 grand grand max., là je commence à craindre le pire...


P'tit père    ::   ::   ::  
Je ne sais pas quoi te dire    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## -Tagada-

Franchement là, ça me laisse sur le c**, j'ai vraiment l'impression que le sort s'acharne sur mon TitiChauve...

Je me demande vraiment combien de temps nous avons devant nous (je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de tumeur)... mais entre hier et aujourd'hui son oeil est déjà davantage ressorti...  :? 
J'suis dégoutée pour lui...   ::  


Ton Wilson s'accroche ?

----------


## mely3969

merde mon cucure   :amour:   si tu vois quil souffre laisse le partir    ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Pour l'instant il mange mes purées/bouillies/blédine, se déplace, fait des léchouilles à son frère-chauve, même si on voit que ce n'est pas la méga-forme. Là c'est du au jour le jour.
Chaque jour je regarde au niveau de l'oeil, de la cicatrice de l'abcès, de l'état général, du poids, bref, en fonction on continue ou on prend rendez-vous pour le dernier voyage.

C'est insupportable de se dire qu'il a eu une vie de m****, qu'il s'est battu pour pouvoir vivre avec des copains (3 mois d'intégration), et paf, quand il a l'air enfin bien dans ses papattes, la maladie gagne...   ::

----------


## Axelle.C

J'ai le cur lourd pour Mercure    ::  
Dis toi que tu as quand même fais le maximum pour lui, et que même si il a une vie toute pourrie grâce à toi il aura quand même goûté au bonheur   :amour: 

Wilson est stable pour le moment, mais son "niveau" de vie a carrément changé : cage à plat, plus de roue (il en était fou), plus de sorties à part sur moi ou sur le lit et pas longtemps sinon il s'étouffe. Il ne mange plus que des petits pots mélangés à la Blédine et des graines de tournesol.
Lui a l'air de bien s'accommoder de tout ça, c'est plutôt moi qui ait du mal   :| 
Mais dans ses moments d'activité il est en forme : bel il, beau poil, il retourne la cage sans dessus dessous.
Le moment n'est pas encore venu de faire ses adieux, mais on s'y prépare.
Il a quand même un traitement hyper lourd : 3 antibio 2 fois par jour + fumigations.
Mais si ça l'aide à tenir, je suis prête à beaucoup de choses...    ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Cool, Monsieur Grognon s'accroche !!!   ::  



Si quelqu'un a déjà eu un rat avec une tumeur comme Mercure, avec l'oeil qui ressort de plus en plus au fil des jours, je suis partante pour savoir combien de temps vous avez eu devant vous.
Ce qui me fait le plus peur c'est de ne pas dire stop au "bon moment" et que l'oeil sorte carrément ou qu'il passe ne serait-ce qu'une nuit ou une journée à souffrir parce que je n'aurais pas vu un signe de sa part.   ::

----------


## Yumi

Je suis ce post depuis le début mais n'ayant pas de vieux rats je peux difficilement "m'intégrer".

Concernant Mercure on a eu un cas similaire à l'asso, un ratou qui nous faisait une tumeur à cet endroit.
Mais ce cas va pas trop t'aider car on l'avait sorti lui et ses frères de conditions déplorables. Ils vivaient dans des petites cages plexi, sans sortir avec comme nourriture du pain dur et des croquettes pour chien.
Quand on les a sorti de là ils sont devenus agressifs, impossible de les manipuler ou d'approcher de la cage. Malgré tout leur FA a voulu leur laisser une chance, même si ça n'a pas été évident tous les jours avec eux. 
Donc on les a garder mais ils sont restés agressif. En gros ils étaient fou, ça aurait été des humains ils auraient été placés en hôpital psychiatrique. La mauvaise alimentation et leur anciennes conditions de vie les avaient rendu comme ça.

Bref tout ça pour dire que quand le ratou a eu sa tumeur la FA a essayé de le soigner mais il devenait de plus en plus agressif donc elle l'a endormi, c'était la plus belle chose qu'on pouvait lui offrir après la vie qu'il a eu... Donc il est pas arrivé au stade de "l'oeil qui sort".

J'espère vraiment que ça va aller pour toi et pour tous les autres ptits vieux de ce post   :amour:  , la vieillesse des rats c'est franchement pas cool...    ::

----------


## Jessi

J'ai malheureusement eu ce cas Céline, avec le rat de mon copain un matin il avait l'oeil d'un coup complètement sorti de son orbite et tout sec, c'était un abcès par contre, il a été opéré le lendemain, mais la véto non nac n'a pas réussit à tout enlever. On a dû le faire piquer 3 jours après car l'oeil avait éclaté et la peau se détachait   ::  
J'ai bien peur qu'il ne lui reste que peu de jours, bon courage  :bisous3:

----------


## Jessi

Ah j"oublais cela venait d'un soucis aux dents, la véto avait retiré les dents mais ça n'a pas aidé.

----------


## Axelle.C

Comment va Mercure?    ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Ca fait peur Jessi...   ::  
L'abcès facial opéré il y a 10j venait d'un soucis dentaire (qui ne peut pas être résolu vu l'âge et l'état de Mercure) mais la véto ne veut plus l'opérer ce que je comprends tout à fait. Elle m'avait bien dit de profiter du temps qu'il restait et que ce ne serait certainement pas un très long moment...  :? 
Je le nourris séparément des copains plusieurs fois par jour, il dévore, mais je le pèserais que demain histoire de bien voir l'évolution.

Aujourd'hui, c'est toujours très bof... Il commence à avoir des troubles du comportement (ou plutôt neuro), après il reste "dynamique" (pour un vieux), il mange bien, il veut rester avec ses potes (sauf que les potes sentent que c'est la fin et ne sont pas forcément sympas à temps plein), on savoure...

TitiChauve...   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## Origan

Bon courage    ::   j'ai connu ça avec une rate âgée (abcès dnetaire récidivant, soupçon d'une tumeur sous-jacente) et dernièrement un malou pour autre chose (insuffisant rénal). Le pire pour nous je trouve, c'est de les faire euthanasier avant les grandes douleurs : nous, on sait qu'ils vont immanquablement souffrir énormément, et on veut leur éviter ça mais eux, tant que la douleur est modérée, ils vivent leur vie avec suffisamment de dynamisme pour nous faire douter... et la décision est encore plus dure à prendre    ::

----------


## -Tagada-

Voilà, c'est ça aussi, je ne sais pas quand je vais devoir dire stop... D'un sens mieux vaut trop tôt, que trop tard (et l'avoir laissé souffrir), mais trouver pile-poil le bon moment dans ce genre de situation, pas simple...

Aujourd'hui il a encore maigri, plus que 280g... Il a faim, super faim, mais comme il a du mal à manger (même le mou comme la blédine), on lui fait plein de petits repas dans la journée, sauf qu'au final, ça ne suffit pas encore.

Je pense que là c'est une question de petits jours...   ::

----------


## Axelle.C

Les mots me manquent    ::  
Nos paroles semblent toujours dérisoires dans ces moments là    ::

----------


## mely3969

> Voilà, c'est ça aussi, je ne sais pas quand je vais devoir dire stop... D'un sens mieux vaut trop tôt, que trop tard (et l'avoir laissé souffrir), mais trouver pile-poil le bon moment dans ce genre de situation, pas simple...
> 
> Aujourd'hui il a encore maigri, plus que 280g... Il a faim, super faim, mais comme il a du mal à manger (même le mou comme la blédine), on lui fait plein de petits repas dans la journée, sauf qu'au final, ça ne suffit pas encore.
> 
> Je pense que là c'est une question de petits jours...


ptin cucure il fait le poids de ma todonne vache .
petit pere   :amour:

----------


## Mizuhime

Bon sang, il fait le poids de Shaina le chauve   ::   je suis tellement désolée pour vous...
Je suis certaine que tu sauras quand il faudra dire stop, chouchoute le bien en attendant, beaucoup de courage...




> On partage? Moi je ne veux que le bidou bien confortable    
> 
> Et toi comment va ta puce Mizu?


Okay moi je prends la bouille de neuneu    ::   .

Je suis contente de lire que ça se maintient pour Wilson   :amour:  .


Sinon laquelle Axelle?   :fou: 

Anya,Nouméa et Pepsy RAS.
Kanjin sa tumeur ne bouge pas trop et vu ses soucis respis pour l'instant on attends...
Shaina ça se maintient (toujours les montagnes russes quoi   ::   ) , j'ai repris sa cure de gouttes hier (et les morsures ont repris   :kao6:  ).


Et je vous présente la petite Kanel récupérée (comme prévu) jeudi car elle avait perdu sa dernière copine de cage et ne s'alimentait plus.    ::  

[spoiler:gc04p08e]





[/spoiler:gc04p08e]


Donc ayeh la puce remange résultat opération lundi pour virer cette vilaine tumeur    ::   (et encore, en vrai ça rends plus gros que sur les photos...).

En espérant pouvoir l'intégrer quand la cicatrice sera jolie =/...

----------


## -Tagada-

Vous êtes chou.   ::  
Je ne sais plus quoi penser pour Mercure, je ne sais plus quoi faire, je continue de lui faire de la bonne boubouffe 5 fois par jour (je me suis calée sur les bibs de Faustine, comme ça il a le temps de digéré entre ses repas), puis s'il était tout amorphe ce serait facile de savoir quand dire stop, sauf que non, ce couillon sautille, se ballade, bouffe comme 4, tout ça alors que son oeil ressord de plus en plus, qu'il maigrit et qu'il a les pattes avant qui beugguent bizarre par moment.  :? 


Voilà la tronche de son oeil quand il dort (je vous épargne la vue de son corps squelettique) :

[spoiler:t21bdoai]
[/spoiler:t21bdoai]



Mizu, bon courage avec Kanel, elle a l'air d'avoir des réserves pour supporter l'opération. 
Allez haut les coeurs, tout va bien se passer !!


Une grosse pensée pour Monsieur Grognon qui est très courageux, du warrior de compet' !

----------


## Yumi

Purée on dirait mon Yoda (décédé en février de cette année, il a attendu que je rentre des vacances d'hiver pour partir...    ::   ).
En plus chez les nus ça se voit 2 fois plus quand ils sont tous maigres...

Bon courage et caresses à Mercure   :calinou:

----------


## Vero36

Pour Mercure, as-tu essayé de lui donner du Fortimel ou Rénutryl ? Tu trouves ça en pharmacie, goût vanille, c'est pour rélaimenter les personnes dénutries mais ça marche bien sur les rats, moi je nourrie une de mes mamies ratounes qui a fait une rechute d'AVC et peine à se nourrir seule. C'est plus nourrissant que la béldine, c'est hyper protéiné pour éviter la fonte musculaire.

En tous cas courage à toi et à Mercure   :bisous3:

----------


## -Tagada-

J'ai du rénutryl, mais c'est pas son truc... (oui Monsieur fait la fine bouche en plus)

Là on est au stade où même le mou (genre blédine épaisse) ne passe plus. Il ne parvient plus qu'à lapper la nourriture, donc ce soir soupe (2 cuillères à soupe). Au prochain bib de Faustine (2/3heure du mat), on refera soupe, à celui d'après ce sera du sucré, etc... Bonjour la galère... Et pour un résultat lamentable vu qu'il continue de maigrir.   ::  
Accessoirement l'oeil qui ressort est mort, il ne voit plus rien de ce côté.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, quand dire stop, pas facile... C'est qu'il a encore la pèche ce boulet (parce que oui, Mercure est et restera un gros boulet de la vie   ::   ). Le truc auquel je ne peux pas rater que ça ne va pas c'est qu'il vient me voir sans arret et de la part de Mercure (trauma intouchable) c'est pas bon signe (l'humain c'est le mal).

Pas simple ce rat...   ::

----------


## Origan

Quand les intouchables se rapprochent, effectivement, c'est qu'ils ne se sentent pas très bien. Comme s'ils cherchaient des soins. Malheureusement, pour lui, il n'y a pas de traitement, et s'il a du mal à avaler, il va très vite décliner.    ::  
Quoi que tu fasses, tu n'as à te reprocher, c'est très difficile comme décision et vraiment pas évident du tout de savoir à quel moment il faut choisir de le faire partir. Bon courgae à toi, fais-lui plein de caresses.

----------


## -Tagada-

Clairement je préfèrais quand il poussait des hurlements et bondissait de panique si je m'aventurais à l'approcher...
Aujourd'hui il a repris 10g, c'est pas grand chose mais c'est mieux que rien.
C'est une demi-portion mon chauve, mais en fait, il est quand même costaud.

----------


## hatchiko

c'est ce que j'allais te dire, pour Zitoune, tu aurais une photo de sa queue? je n'ai pas de photo du début pour lui, juste de la fin où c'était atroce, mais je me souviens comment ça avait commencé, je pourrais te dire si ça y ressemble ou pas 

si jamais, pour cicatriser, la seule chose qui avait fait du bien à Zitoune pour cicatriser, c'était le sulmidol, et avec le recul et ce que j'ai découvert plus tard dans mon appart, je pense qu'il était gravement allergique aux moisissures (salpêtre, caché derrière les papiers peints)

----------


## hatchiko

les nouvelles ici: Kimi, Timi et Gazouille se maintiennent, un petit rhume, mais rien de grave, c'est sous contrôle 

Pastille... ben on est chez le véto 1 à 2 fois par semaine, pour les dents et vider l'infection, c'est dur pour elle, ça lui fait mal, mais elle s'accroche, elle a repris 30g, elle mange ses bouillies comme une goulue, elle a le poil tout pourri, tout clairsemé, elle dort beaucoup, mais elle tient à sa balade du matin et dévore, donc on s'accroche avec elle, même si c'est pas facile. 


Saf aura 2 ans le 13 avril, elle est actuellement malade: gros rhume, bronches enflammées, ronfle comme une cafetière, elle a perdu 50g et a une cystite, sans doute en effet secondaire de son antibio 
mais elle mange bien, se balade et râle


Lewin et Niniel se maintiennent: Lewin a grossi depuis qu'il a des copines  ::  
et Niniel a repris du poids et du moral, ça va mieux qu'il y a 3 semaines^^


et les autres... ben les autres ont la pèche, elles courent partout, m'empêchent de dormir, la jeunesse quoi  ::

----------


## mallo

Une question me trotte depuis ce matin. A votre avis, est ce que je pourrais intégrer mon vieux bleu, aux deux autres papys ? Mon bleu se retrouve seul depuis la mort de ses copains (et il en a eu beaucoup), et je vois qu'il déprime. Bémol, il est super caractériel, quasi AH d'ailleurs, et suite à une bagarre (et une chute), il a tué un de ses vieux potes. Que fais-je ? 
Les trois ont des soucis d'arrière train....

EDIT : je ne vais pas tenter finalement....

----------


## mallo

J'ai une question pour les parisiens : quels sont vos vétos ? Que font ils lorsqu'ils diagnostiquent un avc ? Et quelles sont les différences entre un avc et une polynévrite ?

Merci

----------


## laulo

Coucou les filles, j'espère que vos ratous et ratounes vont bien ?

De mon côté, mes vieux rechutent donc c'est pas très encourageant.

 Princesse me fait un truc trop bizarre sur le visage, son côté droit est tout gonflé, idem pour son il, l'angoisse absolue car demain je suis en sortie TP et je peux pas l'emmener chez le véto, de même qu'Aiden qui est amorphe ce soir. Je leur ai donné à tous deux du DXD en espérant qu'Aiden se remette à bouger, je vais aussi l'hydrater à la seringue cette nuit.

Du coup, je vais appeler la clinique à 8H pour prendre mon RDV pour Mardi, si Aiden ne bouge pas plus, je verrais si je peux leur déposer sur la route, car je pourrais pas m'en occuper de la journée.

----------


## Cooki&cie

Bonjour,
première fois que je post ici, j'ai un petit papy de 2 ans et 8 mois qui a part un soucis d'éternuements chronique n'a jamais eu d'autre problème de santé mais depuis 1 bon mois il a de l'arthrose et ça c'est malheureusement agravé en peu de temps, il ce démuscle, maigrit, ce mutile les pattes arrières a cause de la douleur... Il a un anti douleur mais ça n'est pas suffisant et de temps en temps des bains pour l'aider a ce nettoyer et pour lui soulager les douleurs mais si vous avez d'autres astuces pour le soulager merci d'avance de mes les donner pour m'aider a lui rendre sa vieillesse plus douce.

----------


## hatchiko

Ici je mets du rhumathyl dans l'eau de boisson, et de l'herpagophytum en poudre dans les extra-scolaires type petit pot. 
Tu peux aussi lui masser les pattes avec de l'arnica gel, à condition de surveiller qu'il ne se lâche pas derrière (évidemment si il s'est mutilé à sang, faut d'abord soigner la plaie et la faire cicatriser) 

J'ai vu sur fb aussi, mais je ne connais pas son médoc, c'est quoi la molécule active?

----------


## Cooki&cie

D'accord merci, oui malheureusement mutilé a sang sur une patte et l'autre c'est "juste" bien rouge avec des légères blessures. 

Je ne sais pas c'est écrit sur la boîte : 1ml contientq 1,5mg de méloxicam et 2,0mg de benzoate de sodium

----------


## hatchiko

Sur les vieux rats en général mon véto me conseille d'aider la cicatrisation sur ce type de plaie,il faut bien désinfecter, doucement, et mettre une crème type dermaflon si tu as ça 

Je ne connais pas du tout ce médoc pour le coup, c'est fort? Parce que si c'est peu puissant, si il est très atteint, ça me suffit peut être pas pour calmer sa douleur?

----------


## Cooki&cie

D'accord je vais faire ça alors, j'avais désinfecté et mi ensuite du cothivet mais le cothivet va peut être être trop "fort" pour lui et si ça le gratte ça ne risque pas de s'arranger...

c'est assez fort oui c'est l'anti douleur que ma veterinaire nac me donne tout le temps, par contre je ne sais pas si j'en donne assez j'appellerai demain pour savoir si j'augmente un peu la dose du coup vu ce qu'il c'est passé.

merci pour ton aide

----------


## hatchiko

Il ne hurle pas avec le cothivet ? Parce que Ok ça aide la cicatrisation, mais ça fait surtout très mal (j'ai essayé sur moi, sur une morsure, ben j'en ai hurlé et dansé la javanaise)

----------


## Bellefeegore

Courage avec vos petits vieux et vieilles.
Hatchi, comment vont les tiennes?

Ici Azathoth nous a fait un superbe abcès des glandes prépuciales, avec pus qui sortait du fourreau et tout le tintouin, il s'est laissé faire les soins et administrer les antibios sans broncher, du coup on en voit le bout. C'est un brave garçon. 

Pour la queue d'Aisling c'est visiblement allergique. Elle avait eu un traitement contre la teigne (hypothèse du véto au vu de la lésion) plus une crème antibio et cortico qui avaient très bien marché. Finalement elle a refait une poussée et c'est vite rentré dans l'ordre avec la crème seulement, du coup après discussion avec mon véto, on traite les éventuelles poussées à venir avec ça, et si jamais ça ne marche plus ou revient trop fréquemment, on fera une biopsie de la queue.

Quant à Ket', elle fait sa petite vie de mamie tranquille, mais est aussi dynamique que les "jeunes".

----------


## hatchiko

Merde pour Az,  heureusement qu'il se laisse soigner... Pas de risque de complication par la suite? 

Pour Aisling, tu avais pu voir par rapport aux moisissures? Un truc qui avait bien aidé zitoune, c'était histacalmine, un anti histaminique pour chat et chien... Évidemment chez lui c'était tellement avancé que ça ne l'a pas guéri, mais ta puce est moins atteinte... 

De grosses papouilles de guérison pour eux! 

Et ket, franchement elle pète,  c'est dingue une pêche pareil!!


je n'avais rien mis ici, mais donc saf a fini par être hospitalisé suite à une détresse respi, son rhume à a tourné à la pneumonie. Elle va bien mieux, mais a a pris un coup dde vieux je trouve, depuis.


Nous avons aidé pastille à partir le 18 mars... Elle n'en pouvais plus, elle a tout lâché d'un coup, et elle est partie en douceur... 
C'est la première fois que j'en parle depuis son décès...


Kimi a pris un sacré coup de vieux, à 30mois, ses pattes arrière sont toutes à plat, mais elle les bouge encore, par contre sa queue ne se tient plus.
Elle grimpe, elle dort,c'est encore elle la patronne, mais elle vieillit quoi.

Timi et gazouille vont bien, malgré l'âge qui commence à se faire sentir légèrement ^^ 

Nini est sourde et aveugle mais elle carbure!

Les autres sont jeunes, elles ont la pêche,juste siyah qui visiblement ne supportera pas un seul rat de plus dans son groupe, et elles ont toutes un peu de mal avec avec mon nouveau rythme ^^' 

Merci de demander en.tout cas  ::

----------


## Origan

> D'accord merci, oui malheureusement mutilé a sang sur une patte et l'autre c'est "juste" bien rouge avec des légères blessures. 
> 
> Je ne sais pas c'est écrit sur la boîte : 1ml contientq *1,5mg de méloxicam* et 2,0mg de benzoate de sodium


Il a du metacam en bref. C'est l'anti-inflammatoire non stéroïdien le plus prescrit.

Combien lui en donnes-tu ? Il faudra peut-être vor avec le véto pour augmenter la dose, la clinique près de chez moi m'a indiqué que les rats ont besoin de plus de produit rapporté au kilo que les chats.

Tu peux aussi lui donner en plus du locox (ou autre complément avec chondrotoine et glucosamine), et de l'harpagophytum.

----------


## Bellefeegore

Visiblement ce type d'abcès est fréquent chez les nus. (Et vu ce qu'il avait fait comme abcès post-castration, je me dis qu'il doit être particulièrement sensible à ce niveau là.) Il faut que je veille à ce que ça ne revienne pas ou que malgré le traitement ça n'empire pas, mais là, on est à la fin des 10j d'antibio et il n'y a plus rien. 
Oui, c'est chouette qu'il se soit laissé faire, il avait clairement mal... Je pense que ça le soulageait quand je vidais le bazar, ça devait sacrément appuyer à l'intérieur...  

J'ai regardé dans l'appart rapport aux moisissures, je n'ai rien trouvé. J'ai profité du fait qu'ils aient grignoté du papier peint pour vérifier dessous, j'ai bien nettoyé les plinthes des velux etc. Mais je n'exclue pas cette hypothèse, vu qu'on avait eu des soucis d'infiltration d'eau et qu'on est sous les combles. De toute manière, je déménage cet été. 
Merci pour l'info, je parlerai de l'histacalmine à mon véto si jamais la lésion vient refaire coucou. 

Ouep, Ket' elle gère de la fougère! Kimi et les soeurettes aussi visiblement, c'est super!  

Outch pour Saf'... J'espère que ça va aller pour elle. Elle n'est pas bien vieille en plus?

Toutes mes pensées pour Pastille... Je n'osais pas te demander de nouvelles à son sujet. 

Ah oui, j'ai suivi pour Nini sur Forum Rats, du coup elle vit seule?

Nouveau rythme lié au boulot?

----------


## hatchiko

Après malheureusement une allergie ça peut être tellement de chose... Vous n'avez pas refait des peintures ou du papier peint, un truc comme ça? J'espère en tout cas que ça ne va pas reveniR... 


Pour saf, elle vient d'avoir 2ans, mais avant ce truc, elle était limite intenable, maintenant, même si elle est encore vive, elle est plus calme quand même, mais bon, elle se pouille encore avec Mo, c'est que ça va, dans l'ensemble  :: 


Ma pastoche, j'ai pas encore fait le deuil en fait,ça a été du délire en même temps avec les chats, je sens que ce sera pour ma semaine de vacances, ce serait bien que les vannes lâchent à vrai dire. 


Nini,oui, du coup elle vit seule, rien à faire elle est terrifié et agressive qu'elle que soit la rate face à eelle. Il faut que je m'occupe de voir pour l'implant, mais même comme ça je ne suis pas sûre, elle n'a pas du tout les mêmes codes que les autres, ce sont des codes établies entre sa soeur et elle depuis bébé, et maintenant que morwen n'est plus là... Le soucis c'est qu'en faisant 45h par semaine, elle est bien trop seule. Le soir elle se blotti contre moi en craquotant... 

Et oui du coup, le rythme lié au boulot, on a tous un peu de mal à s'adapter, moi je suis crevé, et les animaux ne comprennent pas... Ça va venir mais il va falloir beaucoup de temps je pense

----------


## mi-figue mi-raisin

bonjour

mon rat de 2 ans a depuis un petit moment une incisive du bas qui est blanche et s'écarte de l'autre. on a déjà coupé cette dent qui pousse trop et mal.

il est le seul du groupe a présenter ce problème. tous mangent des granulés et des extras équilibrés tous les jours.

il n'y a qu'une incisive de touché, une idée de ce que ça pourrait être?

----------


## Cooki&cie

Harchi : non ça va il ce laisse bien faire mais je ne savais pas que c'était si fort je n'ai jamais essayé sur moi, personne dit trop rien sauf mon chien  qui court partout depuis qu'il voit le flacon quand on la utilisé une fois sur lui mais bon ça ma pas trop mi le doute parce qu'il aime pas tous les sprays en général. Je ferai attention du coup merci !

Origan : je n'étais pas sur qu'on puisse citer des noms de médicaments sur un forum enfaite, donc c'est le Meloxydil équivalent du metacam oui. Moi je fais son poidx4 pour calculer la dose et comme ça ne suffit plus j'ai augmenté a 2kg depuis 3 jours depuis que j'ai vu les mutilations, et il est déjà plus en forme ! 
Ses blessures aux pattes guerissent et je l'ai apperçu courir tout content faire des réserves dans sa maison comme il faisait avant ^^

----------


## Cooki&cie

Désolée pour le double post mais j'ai besoin d'aide pour un autre soucis.
Du côté de l'arthrose ça va un peu mieux j'en ai parlé avec la vétérinaire et j'ai augmenté la dose d'anti douleurs en plus d'un traitement pour l'arthrose ses plaies ont bien cicatrisés.
Par contre il prend encore de l'âge il a fêté ses 2 ans et 9 mois et du coup forcément d'autres soucis arrivent... il ne veux plus vraiment manger solide et ça m'inquiète un peu pour les carences, je lui donne des petits pots bébés, de la blédine/lait de soja, du rénutryl avec des flocons d'avoine mais je ne sais pas trop ce que je peux lui préparer de plus...

----------


## Bellefeegore

Bon courage avec ton papy!
Si il mange des bouchons, tu peux les mixer avec de l'eau chaude pour les ramollir, puis servir tiède, histoire qu'il ait tout ce qu'il faut. 


Ici Azathoth est décédé brutalement dans mes mains hier. On avait fait des papouilles, je l'ai reposé dans le parc jouxtant la cage, il a fait quelques pas vers une de ses copines puis est tombé sur le côté droit. Je l'ai pris dans mes bras pour voir ce qu'il avait, rapidement plus rien n'a répondu, il a convulsé et est parti... J'ai du mal à réaliser. Il avait 26 mois environ et était en pleine forme.
Et vu que quand ça commence, ça ne s'arrête pas, Ketricken, du haut de ses 34 mois a la partie gauche de la face et le dessous de la mâchoire du bas gonflés... J'ai tenté de lui ouvrir la bouche, et vu l'odeur, il y a une infection... Elle voit le véto cet après-midi.

----------


## Cooki&cie

Oh je suis désolée pour Azathoth, bon courage...
Qu'es-ce qu'il en est pour Ketricken ? J'espère qu'elle va bien et s'en remettra bien et vite. 

Pour mon papy non il ne mange pas de bouchon mais j'ai essayé de lui donner du recovery parce que ma vétérinaire ma dit que c'était parfait pour lui malheureusement il ne le mange pas, il mange que ce qu'il aime donc pas simple enfaite c'est très limité.
Mais bon je pense que c'est la fin malheureusement, cette nuit j'ai cru le perdre, quand je suis aller le reposer dans sa cage vers 2h il a rampé les pattes arrières traînait derrière lui et il s'arrêtait dans un angle sans bouger comme si il était perdu et sans force... depuis ce matin il va un peu mieux, donc du coup tant pis après reflexion je vais lui donner ce qu'il aime pour la fin.

----------


## Bellefeegore

Mince pour ton papy, tu as raison, gâte le bien et profitez bien. 

Ketricken  a 2 abcès dentaires, liés aux incisives, donc l'extraction des dents est exclue. 
Le véto a nettoyé celui sous la mandibule et je dois mettre une pommade antibio dedans. Pour celui de la joue gauche par contre, a part mettre la louloute sous antibios par voie orale, il ne pouvait rien faire de plus. Elle en a pour 15 jours de traitement. 

Il a également limé les dents car usées de manière oblique et en a limé une autre qui s'était visiblement cassée pendant la nuit à la clinique... Elle cumule la mamie. 

Elle mange avec appétit, je l'ai remise avec Aisling, ce qui a fait un bien fou aux deux. 
Là on avait des invités, elle s'est fait papouiller à foison et goinfrer de plein de bonnes choses (jus de fruits rouges, lait de soja, petit pot et riz, compote maison au beurre de cacahuète, curly émietté dans de l'eau...).

----------


## hatchiko

Cookie, ne te prend pas la tête, si ton loulou fatigue beaucoup, donne lui ce qu'il aime, pourri gâte le, à ce stade de vieillesse, autant leur faire plaisir autant que possible  ::  et courage  :: 


Bellefeegore, je suis désolée pour Az, c'est violent comme départ, pour toi... lui n'a probablement presque rien senti... 
 ::  

comment va Ketrichen aujourd'hui? j'espère que son abcès à la joue va se résorber, le véto ne peut vraiment rien faire? Mon Diabolo s'était blessé à l'intérieur de la joue, il avait un abcès, et le véto avait pu le vider quand même, mais ce n'était pas dentaire... 



Ici, mes 3 dernières de mon groupe de doudous ont vieilli d'un coup: Kimi faibli de plus en plus du train arrière, Gazouille dort beaucoup, et j'ai trouvé hier 2 tumeurs mammaires sur Timi

----------


## Bellefeegore

Mince pour tes doudous, j'espère qu'elles vont se maintenir.

Merci pour Az', il me manque le grasdoudou... 
Ket' va "bien", elle mange avec appétit et dort beaucoup. Pour l'abcès de la joue, je tente des cataplasmes d'argile verte en plus du traitement, ça avait bien marché sur tous les cas d'abcès précédents que j'avais eu. 
Le véto m'avait expliqué le pourquoi du comment il n'avait pas touché à celui-là, mais j'ai tellement de choses à gérer en ce moment que je suis incapable de me rappeler ce qu'il m'a dit...

----------


## laulo

Coucou les filles, 

Petit message pour vous dire que de mon côté j'ai finis par perdre Rem's qui n'avait plus de poumons sains.

Aiden continue à lutter contre sa maladie et Princesse à toujours autant de tumeurs mais qui grossissent beaucoup moins vite donc je la laisse tranquille niveau opération pour le moment elle va avoir 3 ans tout de même ma mamie.

J'ai aussi ma Lulu et mon vieux Skinny qui sont atteints de tumeur de la glande de zymbal, c'est un peu la déprime de ce côté !!!

En tout cas pleins de courage pour vos loulous, ce sont des battants nos papis et mamies.

----------


## Bellefeegore

Je suis désolée pour Rem's et tes malades, c'est une sale période.
La tumeur de la glande de zymbal c'est une vraie s*loperie... Bientôt 3 ans, c'est une battante Princesse! 

hatchi et cookie, comment vont vos vieilles troupes?

J'ai emmené Ket' chez le véto vendredi pour un check-up des points et de la masse à gauche car elle n'avait pas dégonflé, bien au contraire depuis hier... Il a fait une anesthésie flash + radio et ponction de la masse. Il a sorti pas mal de pus et de tissu nécrosé, mais la masse n'a pas diminué. Au niveau de la mandibule, sur la radio, il y "une espèce de flou" ce qui implique que l'os est touché par une tumeur (type ostéomyélite) ou une décalcification. On continue à taper fort niveau antibio, mais si jamais son état empire on ne pourra pas faire grand chose, surtout que l'abcès est proche des ganglions, donc que le risque de septicémie est présent s'il s'étend, et que l'os est visiblement touché...Vu son appétit et sa forme on la gâte et profite encore d'elle au maximum.

----------


## hatchiko

oh merde... je croise tout, vraiment...  :: 


ici, Kimi est de plus en plus fatiguée, elle dort énormément et a du mal à se déplacer. 
Niniel a fait un avc jeudi soir, elle a la tête toute tordue, tourne en rond, n'arrive plus à manger ses bouchons... pour le moment le traitement ne semble rien changer à son état...

Timi a 2 tumeurs mammaires, je vais la faire opérer je pense, mais je ne sais pas encore quand, avec mon boulot c'est un peu la merde niveau horaire.

----------


## Mizuhime

C'est vraiment pas la joie...

Plein d'ondes positives les filles pour vos malades, allez les ratoux on remonte la pente!  
  Courage fort à toutes...

----------


## Bellefeegore

Je croise fort pour que l'état de Niniel s'améliore et que Kimi continue doucement dans cette voie.

Merci beaucoup Mizu.

Ket' à du mal à manger depuis hier, je lui fais des choses de plus en plus liquide mais elle galère, pourtant ce n'est pas l'envie qui manque... Idem pendant la prise du traitement, c'est plus désagréable pour elle qu'autre chose. Elle s'accroche mais je vais en parler à mon véto, je n'ai pas envie de m'acharner...

----------


## laulo

Pleins de courage Bellefegore pour ta fifille, en espérant qu'elle remonte la pente.

Hatchi, je croise les doigts aussi pour tes fifilles, et oui c'est un peu short pour les rendez vous véto en ce moment avec les jours fériés et le boulot je te comprends pas évident de déposer ses rats pour les opérations de tumeurs surtout qu'on aime pouvoir les surveiller ^^

J'ai perdu Skinny hier à cause de sa tumeur de zymbal, on avait tout fait retirer par le véto, mais malheureusement la tumeur avait déjà atteint le crâne de Skinn puisque deux jours après son opé, le seul endroit que le véto n'avait pas gratté car de l'os nécrosé, ça a finit en hémorragie.

Et oui Princesse s'accroche, ça démarche et un peu plus bancale mais bon elle vit sa vie avec ses tumeurs de toute façon je veux pas lui imposer encore des chirurgies car il en faudrait plusieurs y'en a sur les deux chaînes, mais sont pas gênantes pour le moment.

----------


## laulo

Coucou les filles,

J'espère que de vos côtés ça va mieux ? 

De mon côté, je viens de perdre mon Aiden sa maladie a eu raison de lui.

----------


## Bellefeegore

Je suis désolée pour Aiden, vous vous êtes bien battus tous les deux. Je t'envoie tout mon soutien. 

J'ai dû faire endormir Ketricken jeudi dernier, malgré le traitement la masse n'a cessé de grossir à mesure que son petit corps maigrissait. Elle n'arrivait quasiment plus à s'alimenter...

Je vais confier Aisling à Cléo, qui avais adopté Destiny que j'avais en FA et qui habite près de chez moi. Je pourrais la voir, la prendre en garde, assurer les soins si besoin. 


Je continuerai à l'assumer jusqu'au bout, mais c'est mieux pour elle qu'elle rejoigne une troupe dynamique. Elle s'ennuyait parfois avec les potes de son âge, alors seule, c'est une cata... Vu que c'est une éponge, elle va mieux depuis que Ket' est partie, mais elle déprime tout de même.  


Je ne souhaite pas (et ne peux pas) adopter de jeunes, et je ne veux pas prendre le risque que ma puce se retrouve à nouveau seule si j'adopte une copine de son âge...Donc cette solution me semble être la meilleure, même si ça me serre le coeur de la confier. (Et que j'avais juré mordicus que je ne replacerai jamais un de mes animaux. Ne jamais dire jamais...)

----------


## -Tagada-

Oh Bellefeegore, je suis désolée pour ta cul-nute  :: 
Je comprends complètement ton choix de confier Aisling, c'est pour son moral, pour son bien-être et puis tu peux aller la poupougner régulièrement, c'est chouette.

Nous aussi on a dû faire euthanasier une de nos dinde jeudi dernier, Capie. Le cancer des poumons a gagné, elle n'en pouvait plus.  :: 
Il nous reste Elsa, 3 ans et demi, petit squelette sur pattes, rongée par 2 méga tumeurs mammairesn l'arrière train mou, mais toujours aussi vive, morfale, et mordeuse. Et les 3 laborantines qui elles pètent la forme.

----------


## Bellefeegore

Merci beaucoup Tagada. Décidément, ce fut un Jeudi de départs pour nos louloutes... Je t'envoie également beaucoup de courage, ainsi qu'à Elsa la petite battante. 

Visiblement les présentations d'Aisling aux jeunettes se passent bien et elle revit! Hier soir elles dormaient toutes ensemble. Ca me fait chaud au coeur, j'ai très mal vécu son départ, même si je sais que je peux la voir quand je le souhaite et qu'elle est pourrie-choyée-aimée.

----------


## laulo

Bellefegore, je suis tellement désolée pour toi, je t'envoie pleins de courage et de bisous. Et je comprends tout à fait ton choix, on y tient tellement à nos bébés et ils partent si vite.

Contente que ta puce s'adapte bien pour le coup ^^

Tagada, je te souhaite pleins de courage, c'est pas facile aussi de ton côté en ce moment pour ta petite Elsa.

De mon côté, Princesse et dynamique mais j'ai une de ces masses qui prend pas mal de volume, je sens aussi qu'on approche de la fin de son côté pour le moment c'est toujours ma Princesse donc je surveille juste tout ça. Et mes autres papys et mamies se portent pour le moment bien en continue de croiser les doigts pour le coup.

----------


## Cooki&cie

Courage pour vos petits vieux partit...  :Frown: 

ça fait un moment que je ne suis pas venu parler d'Aïdan parce que son état ce maintient plus ou moins, il a eu ses 2 ans et 10 mois, a cause de sa faiblesse aux pattes arrières ça fait un moment maintenant qu'il n'arrive pas a ce nettoyer les oreilles, hier je lui grattais le soir et j'en ai sortit un bouchon assez énorme d'une oreille ça m'inquiète un peu, j'ai prit une photo a côté de mon doigts mais la taille choque moins qu'en vrai je trouve, ma mère me dit que c'est rien et que je dois juste nettoyer ses oreilles avec un produit mais je pense que l'une d'entre vous a sûrement déjà eu le problème donc je voudrais être sur, j'ai téléphoné a la veterinaire qui n'a pas eu le temps de me rappeler je pense.

Édit : j'ai eu ma réponse c'est bon la veterinaire ma rappelé

----------


## -Tagada-

Après Capie il y a 3 semaines, c'est Elsa qui est parti lundi. Dans la nuit elle s'est dégradée donc le matin j'ai foncé dire stop. 3 ans et demi c'était pas mal pour une morue des enfers. Elle laisse un grand vide dans le groupe.

----------


## laulo

Tagada je te souhaite pleins de courage dans cette nouvelle épreuve, c'est pas la joie en ce moment du côté de nos ratous ou ratounes.

De mon côté, j'ai mon Apache qui souffre de la chaleur j'ai beau laissé fermer les volets il fait chaud et avec un seul poumon fonctionnel c'est dur pour lui en ce moment.

----------


## -Tagada-

On se doutait que les 2 vieilles malades ne passeraient pas l'été, mais c'est compliqué d'enchainer les départs  :Frown: 

Il a quel âge ton loustic ?

----------


## laulo

Il a un peu plus d'un an et demi, il est pas si vieux que ça mais la maladie lui a laisser des séquelles car la personne qui l'avait avant n'a pas soigné sa pneumonie d'après mon veto d'ou la perte d'un poumon. Il a un peu de dxd quand il recommence à faire du bruit et à respirer vite. Il reste fragile et ne peux pas faire d'effort du coup il vit seul. Mais la chaleur ça le fatigue...

Oui, je comprends je sais aussi que de mon côté que Princesse en a plus pour longtemps même si elle a toujours la pêche elle est envahie de tumeur a ses trois ans et elle est en parésie depuis Février.

----------


## Bellefeegore

Oh Tagada, je suis désolée... Elle a eu une belle vie la morue. (Ce sont les plus coriaces on dirait)

Comment vont vos vieux?

J'ai revu Aisling plusieurs fois, sa queue n'a plus rien ( à part des scratchs liés aux copines cette fois ci), elle a l'air à l'aise dans le groupe, se fait un peu embêter par les bébés, mais les recadre assez rapidement et larve avec Chichen, sa copine de deux ans. On a fait une grosse séance papouilles. Elle ne fait pas son âge, sa tête fait un peu "mamie", les pattes arrières faiblissent de manière quasi imperceptible, mais elle gambade toujours et m'a sauté dessus au rappel. (Bonne mémoire la bougresse!) Elle est gâtée, je suis contente.

Je la garde bientôt avec ses copines, j'ai hâte! (Et je vais les mitrailler de photos, mouhaha.)

----------


## Wolfxxx

Je viens grossir ce topic déjà bien long (à tel point que je n'ai pas  encore fini de le lire entièrement mais je m'y emploie) car mes mamies  rates me donnent bien du soucis en ce moment alors je si je peux avoir  des avis, retours d'expérience, conseils etc je prend. 

Mes deux mamies, Dora et Lucy, qui ont aujourd'hui 20 mois n'ont étonnamment jamais été  beaucoup malades. Je les ais adopté suite à un sauvetage quand elles  avaient à 4 mois et vu les conditions ignobles dans lesquelles elles ont  vécu (cage aux barreaux rouillés sans étages à peine assez grande pour  des souris, litière de copeaux parfumés au citron le tout posé au sol  dans un couloir en plein courant d'air avec pour nourriture un mélange à  lapin premier prix) je m'attendais à ce qu'elles cumulent les soucis de  santé mais non. Seulement deux épisodes de problèmes respiratoires du aux  mycoplasmes vite calmés par le combo antibio+corticoïde. 

C'est le 9 février que les ennuis ont commencé. Depuis quelques jours les  ratounes ronflent du coup consultation chez le docteur G. spécialiste NAC qui exerce dans une  clinique parisienne connue située rue Dubrunfaut à Paris dont le nom  commence par Ad et qui les suit depuis que je les accueille. Elle prescrit 15 jours d'antibiotiques avec 5  jours de corticoïde matin et soir puis 5 jour de corticoïde seulement le  matin. Elle me dit aussi qu'il y aura peut-être besoin d'injections vu  leur âge mais qu'elle préfère ne pas les faire tout de suite car les  filles sont très craintives (surtout une) et les injections risqueraient  d'encrer en elles la crainte des humains. 

Arrivée à la moitié du  traitement environ non seulement ça ne s'améliore pas mais ça empire.  Dora perd du poids vitesse grand V et Lucy peine visiblement de plus en  plus à respirer correctement du coup je repasse à 2 doses de corticoïde  par jour au lieu d'une (conseil de la véto) et je rappelle la clinique  pour avoir un rdv en urgence. Je fais aussi tout mon possible pour  limiter la perte de poids en ajoutant à leur nourriture habituelle  (extrudés selective rat) blédine, petits pots et compote.

Le lendemain je suis reçue par le docteur Q. de la même clinique car le  docteur G n'est pas disponible. Il les ausculte et juge ce qu'il entend,  je cite, "pas fameux". Donc radio du thorax pour les deux.  Celle de Dora est plutôt bonne, sur celle de Dora les poumons sont plus  flous mais rien de catastrophique d'après lui. Les filles reçoivent  chacune une injection d'antibiotiques qu'il faudra venir renouveler dans  3 jours en attendant je dois poursuivre le traitement indiqué par le  docteur G. 

Au retour es filles ont l'air d'aller mieux et  le  lendemain également mais dès le deuxième jour la fatigue  et le mal à respirer reviennent. Comme Dora perd toujours du poids et  que Lucy commence à en perdre aussi j'ai ajouté à leur régime du Delical  et des vitamines prescrites par le véto en plus de la blédine et des  petits pots. 

Le troisième jour au renouvellement de l'injection devant labsence  d'amélioration le véto me conseille de revenir dans 2 jours et non  3 pour renouveler l'injection toujours en parallèle au traitement. 
Pendant ces 2 jours l'état de Dora a l'air de s'améliorer on dirait même  qu'elle reprend un peu de poids, pour Lucy rien en revanche.

Lors de la troisième injection le docteur Q. trouve une légère  amélioration mais pas assez significative. Du coup arrêt du  corticoïde, changement dantibiotique, ajout d'un sirop censé lutter  contre la constriction et l'inflammation des bronches. Il ajoute aussi deux  séances d'aérosol de 10min par jour pendant 5 jours d'aérosol. 
Je file à la pharmacie louer un nébuliseur et chercher les médicaments  et zou c'est parti pour le nouveau traitement. A la fin de la première  journée d'aérosol j'ai l'impression que mes poumons sont irrités mais je  mets ça sur le compte d'une petite maladie hivernale en préparation.  L'état des mamies lui semble stationnaire. 

Mardi dernier après 2 nouvelles séances je commence à me poser des  questions. Je ne respire que très peu de vapeur de médicament et  pourtant mes poumons me brûlent et respirer me fait mal. Au moindre effort je messouffle.
Mercredi, je vais consulter ma véto chien/chat pour le vaccin du  chat et pendant la consultation en faisant la conversation on en vient à  parler de mes tracas ratounesques. 
Elle n'y connaît pas grand chose en  NAC (raison pour laquelle je ne la consulte pas pour les rats) par  contre elle s'y connaît très bien en problème respiratoire et s'étonne  de la composition de l'aérosol préconisée par le docteur Q. En effet  elle contient en plus du sérum physiologique et de l'antibiotique deux  produits qui ne sont plus utilisés dans la aérosols chez les chats et  les chiens car bien trop irritants donc finalement contre productifs: le  gomé**l et le mucom**t. Elle me dit que ces produits sont en général  remplacés par du sérum physiologique hypertonique (à ne pas confondre  avec le sérum phy normal) pour des résultats bien meilleurs et me  conseille d'en discuter avec le véto des ratounes. 

Le soir en  rentrant je continue quand même le traitement en attendant l'avis du  véto NAC et après une énième sensation de respirer du feu je regarde la  notice des produits. Et là je tombe de haut: la dose prescrite par le  véto est 2 fois supérieur à celle conseillée pour les humains et la  dilution du produit 4 fois inférieure aux recommandations toujours pour  les humains... Et oh surprise mes symptômes sont décrits comme conséquence d'une exposition trop forte au produit. Je ne suis pas véto mais il m'a toujours semblé que les médicaments humains devaient être administrés aux animaux en quantité plus faibles que celles prescrites aux humains et non l'inverse...

Finalement mercredi pas le temps de me poser  davantage de questions sur l'aérosol: l'état de Lucy a empiré elle  respire fort et par moments uniquement par la bouche, elle me semble  aussi moins énergique que d'habitude. Nouvelle ruée à la clinique en fin  d'après-midi et le verdict tombe: hospitalisation sous oxygène et prise  de sang pour rechercher un autre trouble concomitant.

A la  maison Dora est complètement perdue: elle n'a jamais été séparée du Lucy  en presque deux ans de vie alors le choc est rude. Elle alterne les  phase d'apathie cachée dans son spoutnik et les phases où elle court  partout dans la cage. Je ne peux même pas lui faire de câlins pour  tenter de la réconforter car c'est une intouchable qui n'apprécie que  peu le contact avec les humains. Seuls points positifs pour elle: perte  de poids stoppée je dirais même une légère reprise de masse et côté  respi ça n'empire pas.

Jeudi soir c'est Dora qui m'inquiète. Elle  s'agite pas mal avec à un moment deux espèce de soubresauts légers  comme un hoquet qui disparaissent rapidement. J'appelle le vétérinaire  de garde qui me dit que ça peut être le stress de la séparation comme un  soucis neuro donc il vaut mieux l'amener pour qu'elle reste en  observation cette nuit puis la laisser avec Lucy jusqu'à ce qu'elle  sorte. Je m'exécute. Une fois au contact de sa copine dans la cage de la  clinique Dora s'apaise et je retrouve le comportement de la rate que je  connais. 

Le lendemain le docteur Q. m'appelle pour me dire que  l'état de Dora ne l'inquiète pas, que les poumons de Lucy ont l'air  d'aller mieux mais qu'elle présente par contre une apathie qui  l'inquiète. Selon lui cela pourrait être une tumeur cérébrale. Il  faudrait faire un scanner mais, je cite "un scanner ça coûte cher quand  même...pour un rat...". Je retiens mes envies de meurtre en entendant  cette phrase (lorsque je consulte un véto je lui dis d'entrée de jeu que  je me fiche du budget et qu'il a le champ libre pour faire tout ce qui  est médicalement pertinent nécessaire et possible alors ce genre de  remarques me hérisse)et à force d'insister j'obtiens d'avoir un scanner.  Il doit me donner les résultats le lendemain (donc samedi).

Samedi  lorsque j'appelle la clinique je tombe sur une ASV qui a l'air très  gênée quand elle m'explique que le scanner n'a pas pu être fait parce  que le scanner n'a pas pu être fait car le véto n'a pas réussi à poser  le cathéter (?????) mais qu'il envisage un retour au domicile des filles  le jour même. Incapable de m'expliquer comment la suspicion de tumeur a  fait pour disparaître en une nuit. Mais ce n'est que le début. 
Je  demande à quelle heure je peux passer récupérer les rates, elle me met  en attente avant de me dire que finalement le docteur préfère les garder  jusqu'à lundi (donc aujourd'hui) pour pouvoir leur donner la fin de  leur traitement pour les poumons en injectable. J'ai franchement le  sentiment qu'on se fout de moi mais j'accepte car il m'assure que c'est  dans leur intérêt.

Ce matin j'appelle pour avoir des nouvelles et  confirmer la sortie et là nouvelle surprise: les filles vont bien, leur  état est satisfaisant en tout point mais le docteur Q. n'est pas là et  l'autre vétérinaire NAC ne veut pas prendre la responsabilité  d'autoriser la sortie... Il faut rappeler demain matin... A votre avis  c'est moi qui suis parano ou on se moque de moi là???

Du  coup je commence à me poser pas mal de questions sur la réelle  compétence de cette clinique pourtant très réputée. J'avais déjà  quelques doutes suite à la mort du copain de cage des filles mais là  j'ai vraiment l'impression que changer de véto s'impose et j'ai vraiment  peur d'avoir déjà trop attendu pour le faire. Peur d'avoir causé du  tord à ces deux êtres dont j'ai la responsabilité en faisant trop  confiance aux mauvaises personnes. Avez-vous eu des expériences  similaires? Des avis sur cette clinique et sa compétence pour les rats?  Au sujet des aérosols certains de vous en ont-ils déjà eu avec seulement  antibio et sérum phy hypertonique? 

Désolée pour le pavé et merci à ceux qui auront pris le temps de tout lire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

P.S.: si certains parmi vous ont de vieux rats à requinquer qui sont amateurs de compotes Délical j'en ai 3 pots intacts à donner les miennes n'aiment pas ça.

----------


## mi-figue mi-raisin

q est réputé pour être une pompe à fric doublé d'une brute avec les animaux triplé d'un apprenti sorcier qui teste des traitements sur nos loulous et prescrit des médicaments très dangereux sans nous prévenir.
j'ai eu pas mal de mauvaises expériences avec lui et mes rongeurs.

y'a quelques années, ma chatte devait faire un scanner à 300 euros, je suis repartie avec une facture de 500 euros suite à des examens faits en plus sans qu'on me demande mon avis...

c'est une clinique que je boycotte, et je sais que je ne suis pas la seule.

j'espère que tes puces vont mieux au moins !

ton témoignage ne m'étonne pas du tout

----------


## hatchiko

A la lecture de ton message, je te conseille d'aller voir fissa un autre véto, et d'arrêter les inhanalations, parce que si toi ça te brûle quand tu respire, j'imagine même pas tes puces... 

ça craint aussi peu de précaution sur les prescriptions... 




De mon côté, mes douces m'ont toutes quittés, Siyah la dernière, après avoir difficilement passé le cap des 3ans. Elle m'a quitté il y a 10 jours, mettant fin à mon aventure ratounesque au bout de 5ans. Ca fait un sacré vide...

----------


## Origan

A part les nébulisations qui semblent trop dosée et avec des produits qu'on utilise moins pour une pneumonie (dosage de produits précisément ?), le traitement ne me parait pas aberrant si c'est une pneumonie : antibio-cortico, changement d'antibio, injection d'antibio, nébulisation, oxygénothérapie pour les phases aigues. 
Malheureusement, quand ça atteint les poumons, c'est grave donc il n'est pas toujours possible de les sauver une fois à ce stade.
C'est bien qu'il ait pensé à vérifier des paramètres sanguins pour éliminer l'hypothèse d'une maladie concomitante. 

Tu as eu quels antibios ?
La pénicilline avait fonctionné sur une des miennes (injection tous les 3 jours).
As-tu fait part à ce vétérinaire du problème de dosage des nébulisations ? Qu'en dit-il ?
Je n'ai eu à faire des nébulisations qu'une fois il y a plusieurs années, il me semble qu'il y avait antibio, serum phy et cortico + autre chose. Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas eu une prescription de mucomyst. 


Pour le jour de sortie, c'est normal que le vétérinaire s'occupant du cas autorise la sortie, on me l'a fait aussi (dans d'autres cliniques). C'est pénible :/ mais je comprends que l'autre véto n'ait pas voulu empiéter sur le cas géré par son collègue (ou son patron). J'espère qu'ils ne te compteront pas un jour de plus en garde. Et j'espère que tes rates iront mieux : quand ça descend dans les poumons, c'est vilain  :Frown:

----------


## Wolfxxx

Merci pour vos réponses. 

mi-figue mi-raisin ça fait un moment que je me pose la question de   changer de clinique car j'ai effectivement entendu pas mal d'avis qui  rejoignent le tien. Encore le côté pompe à fric ne me dérangerait pas si  la prise en charge était efficace mais elle a l'air de laisser assez  souvent à désirer. En plus leur accueil est  catastrophique, impossible  d'être suivi par le même véto d'une fois sur  l'autre et effectivement  là bas les véto manquent cruellement de douceur  et de bienveillance.  Sans compter qu'en horaire d'urgence la nuit ou le  dimanche les véto de  garde sont seulement des vétos chien/chat qui ne  connaissent rien ou  peu des NAC (ce n'est pas moi qui le dit mais leur  propre véto de garde  une nuit), pour une clinique qui se revendique NAC  c'est moyen... 
Si je n'ai pas encore sauté le pas d'aller voir ailleurs c'est que cette  clinique est la moins loin de chez moi en transports en commun (je ne  suis pas véhiculée). Faire du chemin ne me dérange pas mais j'avais peur  qu'un temps de transport trop long puisse être délétère pour les rates.  Mais au final vu le temps qu'on attend là-bas même quand on arrive en  avance (entre 1h et 2h pour moi) je me dis que 40min de trajet en plus  pour aller ailleurs ne leur causeraient peut-être pas tant de tord que  ça. 

hatchiko désolée pour tes puces, oui c'est clair ça laisse un vide... Je  ressens déjà leur absence alors qu'elles ne sont qu'hospitalisées alors  j'imagine quand elles ne seront plus là et que la cage sera vide pour  de bon... Mais ce que je crains le plus c'est le moment où l'une va  partir et où l'autre restera seule car je ne suis pas certaine que la  survivante supportera la séparation. 

Origan  effectivement le traitement en soi ne me semble pas aberrant (quant à  savoir si c'est une pneumonie le véto n'arrive pas à mettre de nom exact  sur la maladie). Ce qui me semble l'être c'est le dosage des  inhalations, leur composition et le manque de cohérence de ces derniers  jours. Par exemple comment se fait-il que le scanner présenté comme  nécessaire vendredi ne soit plus envisagé samedi et qu'on soit incapable  de m'en donner la raison? Pour être dans le domaine de l'urgence je  suis bien placée pour savoir même si je ne suis pas médecin qu'une  suspicion de tumeur cérébrale ne disparaît pas en une nuit. 


Pour  le dosage des produits en inhalation pour les deux que j'ai cité c'est  2,5ml chacun par séance (soit la moitié d'une ampoule dilués dans 0,5ml  de sérum phy classique au total ajouté à 0,3ml de pangram (antibio).
Hors  quand on regarde la notice du mucomyst***o il est recommandé 1ml par  inhalation 2ml grand maximum dans certains cas seulement et dilué dans  la même quantité de sérum phy. Toujours d'après la notice ne pas  respecter ces recommandations entraîne des effets allant des brûlures et  gênes respiratoires que j'ai ressenties au bronchospasme. Si on ajoute à  ça le fait que mon autre véto m'ait dit que ces produits ne sont plus  utilisés depuis un moment pour ce type de traitement ça me laisse  dubitative...

Niveau antibio elles ont eu zitromax et josacine en  oral, panram en inhalation et dans les injections impossible de savoir  le véto n'a pas répondu à la question (dans cette clinique j'ai  l'impression qu'ils ont un problème avec les questions même quand c'est  juste pour s'informer).
Pour ce qui est de discuter avec lui du dosage des inhalations il m'a fait comprendre qu'il n'avait pas le temps pour ça.

Je  peux comprendre qu'un véto ne veuille pas empiéter sur le cas de son  collègue, ce que je ne comprend pas par contre c'est la valse hésitation  du dit collègue. Pourquoi me dire samedi dans un premier temps "tout va  bien elles sortent" puis 5 min (au sens propre) plus tard "non  finalement on les garde jusqu'à lundi mais lundi elles sortent sur" pour  entendre lundi "le docteur n'est pas là donc rappelez demain"?  Apparemment le docteur Q. n'est pas là le lundi donc pourquoi ne pas  m'avoir directement parlé de mardi? Ce n'est pas tant les jours  supplémentaires facturés qui m'agacent mais plutôt cette impression  d'incohérence qui ne rassure pas quand on a affaire à des soignants.

Enfin  l'essentiel c'est que, d'après eux, les puces vont mieux. Je vais  appeler tout à l'heure en espérant que cette fois-ci soit la bonne pour  la sortie et en cas de nouveau problème j'irai ailleurs.

----------


## Wolfxxx

Dernier rebondissement: je viens d'appeler la clinique pour confirmer la  sortie des filles et là l'ASV me dit "oui je vous confirme elles  sortent aujourd'hui par contre c'est le docteur G. qui fera la sortie  car le docteur Q. n'est pas là mais ça ne pose pas de problème."...  Sachant qu'hier c'est justement le docteur G. qui ne voulait pas faire  la sortie à la place du docteur Q. et que je n'ai pas râlé ne fait de  forcing d'aucune sorte qui aurait pu expliquer ce brusque changement  d'avis...cohérence quand tu nous tiens. 
Bon à 16h45 je récupère les loutes et elles ne remettront plus jamais une patte dans cette maison de fous.

----------


## Origan

Sans doute ont-ils communiqué ente temps. Mais c'est clair que ça ne fait pas sérieux du tout. :/

Ca fait en effet plusieurs années que je n'ai pas eu de prescription de mucomyst, bien 8-9 ans. Pour certains cas pulmonaires graves, il me semble que c'est déconseillé (à confirmer car je ne me suis pas renseignée moi-même sur le sujet). 
ne connais aucun des antibios que tu cites ! Mais le zithromax est indiqué pour les bronchites (ce qui serait plus cohérent avec le mucomyst si le véto pense que le problème vient des bronches en particulier). 


J'espère qu'elles seront effectivement en meilleur état de santé. Elles seront mieux chez toi avec le traitement.
Mais si tu doutes de ces vétérinaires, autant en trouver un autre (et peut-être garder cette clinique pour les cas compliqués).

En ce qui concerne le scanner, à chaque fois qu'un vétérinaire m'en a parlé pour un rat, c'était pour m'épargner la dépense car apparemment il est possible de passer à côté d'une petite tumeur cérébrale lors de la lecture ("on ne sera pas sur même si on ne voit rien car le cerveau d'un rat est petit"), du coup le diagnostic s'est tjs effectué en traitant et en regardant la réaction. De toute façon, si c'est une tumeur cérébrale, la cortisone va agir contre l'inflammation des tissus, donc amoindrir les effets de la tumeur sur l'organisme. S'il soupçonne une tumeur hypophysaire, la cabergoline (un de ses traitements) peut se donner avec antibio et cortico.

----------


## Origan

Quant à mes vieux à moi, je n'en ai plus qu'un (entre 25 et 29 mois). Les autres vont avoir 1 an.
Maintenant il est stabilisé : il avait d'abord perdu 20g en 15 jours, puis perdu 50g en 7 j (c'est énorme ! c'était 10% de son poids), une petite mine fatiguée avec anorexie, et surtout une protéinurie :/ 10 jours d'antibio, et réajustement alimentaire (moins de protéines dans le mélange, moins de légumineuses, arrêt des légumes frais -cuits en double bouillon, c'est mieux en cas de souci rénal- et arrêt de certains fruits frais -la banane notamment-, avec ipakitine en plus et vitamines). Il se stabilise, cette semaine il a même pris 5g et il est nettement plus éveillé qu'il y a 4-5 semaines (où je le voyais mourir). Comme ça semble lui faire du bien, on continue.

----------


## Wolfxxx

Ca y est les filles sont rentrées à la maison. Finalement ce n'est même  pas leur second véto NAC qui me les a rendu comme c'était prévu, juste  une ASV qui du coup n'a pas pu répondre à mes questions (en même temps  c'est normal elle n'est pas véto). En plus j'ai du insister lourdement  pour avoir une copie des radios et des examens qui ont été fait alors  que ça me semble être la moindre des choses surtout au prix où je les ai  payés. De retour chez moi en décortiquant la facture j'ai eu la  surprise d'apprendre que les filles ont du être placées une journée en  couveuse pendant leur séjour alors que chaque fois que j'ai appelé pour  avoir des nouvelles (c'est à dire tous les jours) on m'a assuré qu'elles  allaient bien et qu'il n'y en avait pas eu besoin... 
Du coup non  effectivement je n'ai plus la moindre confiance en cette clinique  dorénavant j'irai au CHV d'Arcueil qui a un spécialiste NAC reconnu dont  pour le moment je n'ai entendu que du bien (si quelqu'un ici y est déjà  allé n'hésitez pas à me dire ce que vous en pensez) et qui est à peine  plus loin de chez moi. En plus ils ont l'air beaucoup mieux  appareillés. 

Origan le fait que tu n'ai plus eu de prescription  de ce produit depuis 8-9ans concorde avec ce que ma véto disait et quand  on regarde la notice du produit déjà pour les humains c'est clairement à  manier avec beaucoup de précautions, ça a pas mal de contre indications  et des effets secondaires potentiellement grave tandis que le sérum  physiologique hypertonique en aérosol a le même effet mais sans tous les  risques. 

Pour le scanner chez les rats j'ai l'impression que  les avis des vétos sont partagés là dessus idem pour les IRM je  demanderai au véto du CHV ce qu'il en pense. Ils font de l'imagerie sur  de tout petits animaux et je crois même des poissons (leur véto NAC a  donné une conférence sur le sujet) donc leur avis doit être assez  éclairé. 

Niveau traitement les loutes sont reparties avec 8  jours d'augmentin nourrisson 2 fois par jour pour les poumons et Lucy a  de la cabergoline tous les 3 jours à vie. Elles ont perdu du poids  pendant leur hospitalisation mais elles ont quand même l'air en  meilleure santé bien que j'entende toujours siffler quand elles  respirent. 
C'est Dora qui a l'air de s'être remise le mieux. Pour  Lucy par moment la respiration me semble encore rapide et pas très  régulière. Et surtout au vu de son comportement moi aussi je commence à  suspecter un soucis neuro. Par moment elle a l'air désorientée alors que  je n'ai rien changé dans la cage, galère à monter dans les spoutnik  mais on voit bien que ce n'est pas articulaire le mobilité de ses pattes  est bonne. Elle a des phases où elle tourne en rond, prend des  croquettes et les entasse, fait mine de les manger puis les repose, les  reprend, les repose. A d'autres moments elle se pose sur un étage ou au  milieu de la cage et reste là posée ce qu'elle faisait rarement avant.  En plus quand je lui donne ses médicaments mélangés à quelque chose  qu'elle aime elle rechigne à les prendre du coup j'ai été obligée de lui  faire avaler à la pipette. Comme elle stresse très vite et du coup se  débat beaucoup c'est galère.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Origan je suis contente que ton loulou aille mieux 25-29 mois c'est un bel âge pour un rat! C'est clair que 20g puis 50g de perdu c'est énorme pour un rat c'est vraiment cool qu'il ait pu se remplumer un peu. Arrivé à cet âge là le défi c'est de trouver ce qui leur fait du bien. Ton papi vit toujours avec les jeunes? Il ne se fait pas trop chahuter?

----------


## mi-figue mi-raisin

> Ca y est les filles sont rentrées à la maison. Finalement ce n'est même  pas leur second véto NAC qui me les a rendu comme c'était prévu, juste  une ASV qui du coup n'a pas pu répondre à mes questions (en même temps  c'est normal elle n'est pas véto). En plus j'ai du insister lourdement  pour avoir une copie des radios et des examens qui ont été fait alors  que ça me semble être la moindre des choses surtout au prix où je les ai  payés. De retour chez moi en décortiquant la facture j'ai eu la  surprise d'apprendre que les filles ont du être placées une journée en  couveuse pendant leur séjour alors que chaque fois que j'ai appelé pour  avoir des nouvelles (c'est à dire tous les jours) on m'a assuré qu'elles  allaient bien et qu'il n'y en avait pas eu besoin...


vu les sommes exorbitantes qu'on leur donne et le temps qu'on perd chez eux (la demi-journée y passe facilement juste pour un rendez-vous) ce n'est vraiment pas normal.
et que le véto q ne nous donne pas le nom des médicaments qu'il inecte à nos animaux n'est ni sérieux ni une marque de respect. mais bon, c'est une habitude chez lui....

----------


## Origan

Ce que tu dis sur Lucy ressemble en effet à un souci neuro.
A-t-elle des problèmes de coordination des mains ? si oui, on s'oriente vraiment vers un adénome hypophysaire et la cabergoline devrait agir dans quelques jours. Sinon, ça peut être aussi l'hypophyse ou un autre emplacement de tumeur cérébrale, ou autre souci neuro.
Sur les tumeurs hypophysaires : https://whataratworld.wordpress.com/...s-chez-le-rat/
Le comportement de cette clinique pose en effet question... La couveuse, ce n'était pas lié à l'oxygénothérapie qu'elle avait eu ?



Mon ratou se défend bien, n'étaient cette perte de poids et la fonte des muscles, c'est un warrior mais il n'est pas non plus excessivement vieux s'il n'a que 25 mois, c'est le début de sa vieillesse. Il a été trouvé en train de se balader dans la rue (les gens    ), taille adulte.
Avant-hier, il provoquait encore un des autres sur le mettre sur le dos (et il y est arrivé   ). Il est pleinement intégré. Et je ne suis pas pour mettre les vieux de côté tant que tout va bien, la dépression de la solitude leur fait assez de mal, souvent rester en groupe et continuer leur vie les motive et ils utilisent encore leurs muscles en grimpant dans la cage (le mien continue à escalader). Mon ratou est le premier à se jeter sur la plume pour la chopper par exemple ^^

----------


## Wolfxxx

C'est sur que niveau facturation ils n'y vont pas avec le dos de la  cuillère (presque 700 pour cette fois sans le scanner) après si la  qualité et le respect tant des animaux que des humains étaient au rdv ça  ne me dérangerait pas. Tandis que là je repars à chaque fois avec plus  de question que de réponse. 
En comparaison l'an dernier la chienne  de la maison a été hospitalisée pour suspicion de problème neuro au CHV  de Meaux et j'étais repartie avec un topo complet sur la maladie  suspectée, les différents traitement possibles avec leur balance  risques-bénéfices et les aménagements à faire pour son confort si le  diagnostic était confirmé. Ca c'est ce que j'appelle une vraie prise en  charge (heureusement pour la chienne au final les troubles étaient  seulement causés par une allergie médicamenteuse).

Lucy n'a pas  encore de problème de coordination des mains à ce que j'ai pu voir mais  ça va peut-être venir et tout le reste correspond assez bien. Je pense  qu'il va falloir que je réaménage la cage car il y a une plateforme dont  j'ai peur qu'elle tombe car par moments elle tangue. 
Le dernier rat  qui a déclaré une tumeur de l'hypophyse (du moins ce que le véto  suspectait) a été emporté en 5 jours avant qu'on n'ait pu mettre en  place quoi que ce soit. Son coeur s'est arrêté et la tentative de réa  (il était hospitalisé) n'a servi à rien. Certes il avait 4 ans et demi  mais bon j'espère que la pépette aura plus de chance...

Pour la  couveuse non ce n'est pas ça, l'oxygénothérapie il le facturent sous un  autre libellé. Il me semble que ça corresponde à leur caisson chauffant  pour les animaux en hypothermie.

Effectivement c'est un warrior  ton loulou c'est toujours le mieux de les laisser ensemble c'est sur  quand c'est possible. Il a eu de la chance de pouvoir être récupéré  parce que la rue c'est pas l'environnement le plus sûr pour un rat  encore plus un domestique. 
Moi j'ai du isoler mon feu papi à ses  24mois. Il vivait avec les filles avant mais quand il a commencé à se  paralyser de l'arrière train et à enchaîner les problèmes respi elles  sont devenues trop brusques avec lui il passait son temps à couiner et à  essayer de se mettre à l'écart.

----------


## Wolfxxx

Décidément, j'ai l'impression qu'on n'est pas sorti d'affaire avec les  puces. Hier soir au moment de me coucher j'ai eu l'impression d'entendre  un bruit bizarre dans la cage un mélange entre le couinement et le  caquètement, le même genre de bruit qu'à fait mon feu papi la nuit où il  a fait une grosse détresse respi avec suspicion d'oedème pulmonaire et  où on a fini aux urgences sur les 5h du matin.

 Ca n'était pas  aussi fort que dans son cas à lui et ça n'a pas duré longtemps en tout  cas pas assez pour que je puisse être sûre de ce que j'ai cru entendre  car chez moi il y a pas mal de bruits en tout genre en plus par moments  mes oreilles déconnent. 
J'allume et je me précipite vers la cage qui  heureusement est dans la chambre. A première vue rien d'anomal à part  la gamelle de blédine à moitié renversée (elles le font tout le temps)  et Lucy qui en a plein le museau. Je suis restée une bonne heure devant  la cage à guetter le moindre bruit mais plus rien, Lucy est monté dans  son spoutnik se coller à Dora, elle a creucreuté un peu comme elle le  fait pas mal en ce moment mais rien d'autre. 

Du coup j'ai quand  même fini par me remettre au lit mais impossible de m'endormir de peur  que quelque chose arrive sans que je m'en rende compte. Déjà depuis la  nuit où j'ai été réveillée par le bruit d'Hutson (le papi en question)  qui s'étouffait et où je n'ai rien pu faire pour le soulager jusqu'à  l'arrivée du vétérinaire d'un service d'urgence à domicile qui l'a  stabilisé pour que je puisse l'amener aux urgences je suis encore plus  parano qu'avant avec les bruits de respiration surtout la nuit. Mais là  en plus les puces ne vont déjà pas bien alors je m'inquiète encore plus.  

Au final après une nuit de 3h entre coupées de réveils (sans  plus rien entendre de suspect) j'ai du me résoudre à partir au travail  avec l'impression d'être un monstre et de les abandonner lâchement.  Heureusement ma femme est à la maison aujourd'hui mais quand même... 

 Pour couronner le tout, niveau problème neuro j'ai l'impression  qu'après Lucy Dora commence à suivre. Par moments son comportement  devient un peu incohérent donc à surveiller. 

En pensant à tout  ça je me dis qu'il faudrait vraiment sensibiliser les gens qu veulent  accueillir des rats à tout ce que la vieillesse de cette espèce implique  en terme de soins, d'attention demandée, de soucis (accessoirement de  coût mais ça quand on adopte un animal on est censé y être préparé).  Parce que je me dis que moi ça va ce ne sont pas les premiers et avant  d'accueillir des rats je savais déjà à quoi m'attendre mais j'imagine la  réaction que pourraient avoir des gens qui pensent comme beaucoup que  le rat est un animal hyper costaud limite increvable et à qui ça tombe  sur le coin de la figure comme on dit.

----------


## Wolfxxx

Je me permet une petite parenthèse au sujet des crises de détresses respiratoires. Voilà la procédure d'urgence qui m'a été donnée en cas de grosses crise:

- Placer le rat dans sa cage de transport en position sternale (sur le côté le rat aurait encore plus de mal à respirer. Mettre au préalable un tissu style plaid polaire sous lui en faisant attention qu'il ne puisse aller dessous ni se recouvrir avec ça gênerait la respiration.

- Faire 2 pressions de ventoline en spray dans la caisse puis couvrir avec une serviette pendant au moins 2min. 

- Transporter le rat aux urgences le plus vite possible avec une bouillotte. 

Quelqu'un parmi vous aurait-il quelque chose à rajouter ou d'autres conseils à donner à ce sujet?

----------


## mi-figue mi-raisin

mon véto m'avait dit que pour un rat qui a des difficultés  respiratoires, il fallait le mettre dans un tout petit endroit clos  (complètement clos) et le bombarder de ventoline dans sa boite au moins  10 min. jamais du le faire, heureusement, je ne sais pas ce que ça  vaut...




> En pensant à tout  ça je me dis qu'il faudrait vraiment sensibiliser les  gens qu veulent  accueillir des rats à tout ce que la vieillesse de  cette espèce implique  en terme de soins, d'attention demandée, de  soucis (accessoirement de  coût mais ça quand on adopte un animal on est  censé y être préparé).  Parce que je me dis que moi ça va ce ne sont  pas les premiers et avant  d'accueillir des rats je savais déjà à quoi  m'attendre mais j'imagine la  réaction que pourraient avoir des gens qui  pensent comme beaucoup que  le rat est un animal hyper costaud limite  increvable et à qui ça tombe  sur le coin de la figure comme on dit.


y'a  des personnes qui viennent se renseigner sur les forums avant  d'adopter, mais c'est minoritaire ; d'autres viennent se renseigner  après déclaration de la maladie ; après, ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il y a  autant d'abandons, vive les animaleries et leur marchandisation ignoble  de la vie. vive aussi les tarifs complètement scandaleux des vétos (45  euros l'euthanasie d'un rat, de qui se moque-t-on?!)

même un rat  jeune ou adulte (pas forcément vieux donc) peut développer des maladies,  je pense surtout aux problèmes respiratoires qui sont une plaie à  soigner, ou aux tumeurs qui arrivent à n'importe quel âge.

les  rats développent toujours des maladies pas possibles et inimaginables.  ça fait 15 ans que j'ai des rats et j'en apprends encore tous les jours  sur les maladies improbables qu'ils déclarent. je pense du coup à mon  loulou parti y'a 3 semaines d'une jaunisse foudroyante

----------


## Wolfxxx

Apparemment ça valait le coup de poser la question car entre 2  pulvérisations puis 2min de confinement et bombarder pendant 10min il y a  une grande différence. Comme quoi sur un même sujet les vétos arrivent à  ne pas être d'accord entre eux. Je reposerai la question du temps au  prochain véto des loutes. Après la ventoline étant un bronchodilatateur  je pense que ça doit quand même être efficace du moins en tant que  premiers secours le temps de passer le relais au véto. 
J'espère ne  jamais avoir à le faire mais j'aurai bien voulu en avoir sous la main le  jour où Hutson a fait sa crise. Le voir s'étouffer sans rien pouvoir  faire le temps que le véto arrive c'était tellement dur... Heureusement  une fois sur place les injections ont très vite calmé les choses mais  quand même... 

En ce qui concerne la marchandisation de la vie je  suis d'accord avec toi mi-figue mi-raisin, c'est ignoble. Aux  animaleries j'ajouterai aussi les élevages, les gens qui font de la  reproduction enfin tout ce qui fait naître de nouveaux animaux dans ce  monde alors que les refuges débordent. D'une manière générale à mon avis  c'est la domestication elle-même qui pose un problème moral mais ça  c'est un vaste débat...

Après pour les tarifs des vétos ce que je  trouve scandaleux ce sont ceux qui abusent (exemple: pendant une consultation  la simple désinfection d'une plaie à la bétadine facturée 12 euro en  plus de la consultation). Sinon les prix des examens ne me choquent pas  outre mesure car la médecine est quelque chose de cher de toute façon.  Nous avons tendance à l'oublier parce que nous avons la chance de vivre  dans un pays qui prend en charge le gros de nos dépenses de santé à  notre place. Mais il ne faut pas perdre du vue qu'une simple journée  d'hospitalisation humaine coûte entre 800 et 5500 selon le service dans  lequel on est et là je ne parle que de l'hôpital public pas des  cliniques privées... 
En ce qui concerne le tarif de l'euthanasie ce  qui me choque moi c'est qu'elle soit souvent moins chère que les soins et possible sans restriction,  du coup les euthanasies de convenance sont légions...

Il est  certain qu'à n'importe quel âge un rat peut développer pas mal de  maladies et ça aussi il faudrait que les gens en aient davantage  conscience. Comme des besoins du rat en général d'ailleurs (température et hygrométrie par exemple que j'ai rarement vu observées). En plus il y a très peu de vétos vraiment compétents pour  soigner les NAC donc selon où on habite même avec de la bonne volonté  difficile de leu assurer une bonne vie. Encore une chose à laquelle trop  peu de gens pensent avant d'adopter.

Je suis désolée pour ton  loulou. C'est vrai qu'ils ont le chic pour développer des maladies aussi  soudaines que difficiles à traiter. En plus les traitements sont  souvent à base de spécialités humaines rien n'est spécifiquement adapté à  l'espèce du coup l'efficacité n'est pas garantie. 
Quinze ans que tu vis avec des rats, chapeau ça fait une sacré tranche de vie il doit falloir une sacré motivation...

----------

